# مواضيع قسم الامراض الجلدية الشعر الاظافر و الامراض التناسلية



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

*‏الحروق الشمسية ، لفح الشمس*
*Sunburn *











*الحروق الشمسية عبارة عن التهاب واحمرار بالجلد يسببه التعرض الزائد للشمس. والالتهاب ما هو إلا رد فعل من جهاز المناعة تجاه خلايا الجلد التالفة، وفي بعض الحالات، الأوعية الدموية التالفة. *
*‏وقد تصاب بحرق شمسي في أي وقت من أوقات النهار وفي أي فصل من الفصول، برغم أن الشمس تكون في أقصى شدتها ظهرا وفي فصل الصيف. السحب لا تفعل الكثير لاحتجاز الأشعة *
*‏فوق البنفسجية، حتى الظلال لا تضمن الحماية من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية. *
*‏*
*فالماء، والرمال والجليد والأرصفة ذات الألوان الفاتحة تعكس هذه الأشعة، وهي ‏ضارة بنفس قدر أشعة الشمس المباشرة تقريبا . وبرغم أن أشعة شمس الشتاء تكون أضعف إلا أنها قد تسبب حرقا بالجلد الذي لا يتمتع بالحماية، وبخاصة إذا انعكست من الجليد أو من الماء.*

*‏تكرار التعرض لحروق شمسية يزيد من احتمال الإصابة بالتقرن الأكتيني، والذي هو مهد لحدوث سرطان الجلد، ويسبب كذلك تجاعيد الجلد قبل الأوان. ومن المثير للسخرية أن بعض الأدوية المعالجة للتجاعيد تصيب الجلد بحساسية تجاه ‏التلف الشمسي ، كذلك بعض الأدوية تزيد من احتمال إصابتك بالحرق الشمسي. *
*‏*
*الأعراض*

*‏الحروق الشمسية البسيطة تظهر على شكل احمرار ثم تذوي ليتحول اللون إلى البرونزي أو يتقشر الجلد. حروق الشمس الشديدة تسبب احمراراً وحساسية الجلد للمس، حيث قد يتعرض الجلد، مثل أي حالة حرق، لتكوين فقاقيع. وتتقشر خلايا الجلد الميتة. وفي الحالات الشديدة، قد تحدث ضربة شمس، مما ‏يسبب الإغماء والغثيان والقيء.*

*



*

*خيارات العلاج *

*‏ضع كمادات باردة فوق الجلد المصاب بحرق ثم تناول الأسبرين أو الأسيتامينوفين لتخفيف الشعور بالضيق والالتهاب.*
*وأولئك الذين تقل أعمارهم عن 21 ‏عاماً لا ينبغي عليهم تناول الأسبرين حتى لا يصابوا بـ متلازمة ريي‏.*

*‏إذا أصبت بحرق شمسي شديد أو ضربة شمس، فاستشر طبيباً.*
*لا تعرض المنطقة المخترقة للشمس. وإذا ظهرت فقاقيع، فلا تفجرها (تفقعها) بإصبعك. *
*‏وللوقاية من الحرق الشمسي، تجنب الشمس خلال ساعات الذروة أي بين الساعة العاشرة صباحاً والثانية ظهراًر.*
*ارتد ملابس محكمة النسيج خفيفة، وضع واقياً من الشمس لا يتأثر بالماء على جميع المناطق المكشوفة من الجلد، وأغلب الناس يحتاجون لحاجب شمسي ذي معامل حماية من الشمس SPF ‏لا يقل عن 15.*


المصدر​


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

*‏الكدمة Bruising *





*عبارة عن تلون داكن بالجلد تحدث عقب إصابة. إن تأثير الصدمة أو الضربة الحادة يمزق الأوعية الدموية الصغيرة في طبقة الأدمة (أعمق طبقتي الجلد) ويسمح للدم بالتسرب خارج الأوعية والتجمع في طبقة البشرة (الطبقة الرقيقة العلوية من الجلد) وبين الخلايا والألياف في طبقة الأدمة والشحوم والعضلات. 

‏ويستجيب الجسم سريعا باحتواء النزيف، فتقوم الصفائح الدموية، وهي الخلايا المسئولة عن تجلط الدم، بإيقاف تدفق الدم من الأوعية الدموية وتعمل شبكة من الخيوط الليفية على احتجاز خلايا الدم 
‏الحمراء والصفانح الدموية مكونة سدادة شبه صلبة تمنع خروج المزيد من الدماء. وفي خلال بضعة أيام، ومع تحطم كريات الدم الحمراء على يد خلايا الدم البيضاء، تتخذ الكدمة لونا مصفرا. 
‏فإذا أصبت بكدمة بدت دون سبب، أو كدمة لم تزل خلال أسبوع واحد، فاتصل بطبيبك، فهذا قد يكون علامة على وجود مرض نزفي دفين.

*


----------



## جيلان (11 مايو 2010)

*ايون بستعمل صن بلوك انا بس احلى حاجة بحبها فى المصيف لما بيبقى الواحد لونه احمر ههههههههه*
*حلوة فكرة الموضوع جدا بجد مجهودك اكتر من راااائع انى برافو*
*متابعة لان فعلا موضوعات الجلدية دى مهمة جدا ومفيدة وانا اول مرة اعرف سبب الاحمرار من الشمس انه رد فعل مناعى او الكدمات انه الدم بيتجمع فى الطبقة الاولى من الجلد*
*استمرى انى بجد رائعة انتى*


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون بستعمل صن بلوك انا بس احلى حاجة بحبها فى المصيف لما بيبقى الواحد لونه احمر ههههههههه*
> *حلوة فكرة الموضوع جدا بجد مجهودك اكتر من راااائع انى برافو*
> *متابعة لان فعلا موضوعات الجلدية دى مهمة جدا ومفيدة وانا اول مرة اعرف سبب الاحمرار من الشمس انه رد فعل مناعى او الكدمات انه الدم بيتجمع فى الطبقة الاولى من الجلد*
> *استمرى انى بجد رائعة انتى*


 
شكرا""" لتشجيعك المميز ولردك المميز  يامميزة 
وممنونة كثثير من القلب لمتابعتك الي
ربنا يباركك ياعسل


----------



## النهيسى (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا جدا للمعلومات المفيده

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا للمعلومات المفيده​
> 
> 
> سلام ونعمه​


 
ميرسي كثثير 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (14 مايو 2010)

*
شكراً اني

عا المعلومات

الرب يباركك*


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *شكراً اني*
> 
> *عا المعلومات*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*


 
ميرسي كثثثير


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*الفقاقيع ، البثور Blisters *







​*الفقاقيع عبارة عن مناطق دائرية مرتفعة عن سطح الجلد تمتلئ بالسائل تظهر فوق السطح الخارجي للجلد . وتتكون الفقاقيع كرد فعل وقائي تجاه ‏إصابات الجلد وقد ‏تحدث مع الحروق، والاحتكاكات (كما يحدث مع الأحذية الجديدة)، وبعض حالات الجلد مثل الإكزيما، الحصف، الفقاعي، وفي حالات نادرة البورفيريا. 

ويكون السائل الذي بداخل الفقاعة معقما (فهو ليس صديداً، لأن الصديد معناه وجود عدوى)، وهو سائل يخرج من الأوعية الدموية التي بداخل الجلد أسفل الفقاعة للمساعدة في التئام المنطقة المصابة ومنع حدوث العدوى. 

‏وأفضل علاج للفقاقيع ألا تعالج على الإطلاق. فلا تفتح الفقاعة أو تقشرها لتكشف الجلد الرقيق الذي يقع أسفلها، فهذا قد يسبب العدوى للأنسجة التي تقع أسفل الفقاعة. 

‏والفقاقيع التي تسببها فيروسات مثل الفقاقيع التي يسببها فيروس القوباء المنطقية، والحلأ التناسلي، والجديري ، ينبغي أيضا تركها وشأنها. تجنب ملامسة أو حك هذه الفقاقيع وحافظ على نظافتها لتجنب العدوى من الفيروسات التي بداخلها.

استشر طبيبك إذا أصبت بفقاقيع كبيرة بدون سبب معروف. *



​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*النخالية الوردية Pityriasis Rosea *







​*‏النخالية الوردية حالة جلدية غير ضارة وغير معدية تظهر فيها رقع متحرشفة صغيرة دائرية أو بيضاوية الشكل فوق الجذع وأعلى الذراعين بصفة أساسية. ولأسباب غير معلومة، تحدث هذه الحالة أساسا أثناء الربيع والخريف. وعادة ما تزول الحالة من تلقاء نفسها في خلال شهر أو شهرين.

‏استشر طبيبك بشأن العلاج، والذي ‏يتركز عادة على تسكين الحكة الخفيفة المصاحبة للطفح، وقد يصف طبيبك دهانات تحتوي على عقار كورتيزوني خفيف، أو إذا كانت الحكة تسبب الضيق ليلاً، فإنه يصف مضاداً للهستامين، على شكل أقراص. وفي الحالات الشديدة، قد يوصف العلاج بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية لتقصير مدة الحالة والإقلال من الشعور بالحكة الجلدية. *




​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*الحزاز البسيط المزمن
Lichen Simplex Chronicus *







​*‏دورة الطفح - الحكة التي تميز الالتهاب الجلدي ، غالبا ما تؤدي ‏للإصابة بالحزاز البسيط المزمن. فتكرار الهرش بالمنطقة المصابة بحكة يؤدي إلى ظهور سطح سميك يدفع لمزيد من الحكة والهرش. 

‏ومن أعراض هذه الحالة ظهور مناطق محددة جيدا من الجلد الأحمر أو الجلد الذي يتحول إلى اللون الشاحب نتيجة لفقدان صبغته مع تحول سطح الجلد بالقدمين والكاحلين والمرفقين وظهر العنق (القفا) إلى سطح جامد متحرشف سميك. وهدف العلاج هو كسر دائرة الطفح - الحكة.

‏قد يوصي طبيبك بمستحضر كورتيزون قوي، تضعه على جلدك لتسكين الشعور بالحكة. فإذا لم يفلح ذلك، فقد يضع الطبيب عقار الكورتيزون على مكان الإصابة ويلف المنطقة بضمادة للمساعدة على ضمان اختراق الكورتيزون للجلد ومنعه من ‏الزوال بالاحتكاك. وفي بعض الحالات يحقن عقار الكورتيزون مباشرة في المنطقة المصابة.

قد تساعد العقاقير ‏المضادة للهستامين التي تؤخذ بالفم على تسكين الشعور بالحكة.*



​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*الصدفية Psoriasis *







​*‏تبدأ الإصابة بالصدفية عندما تنتج بعض المناطق من الجلد خلايا جلدية جديدة بنمط أسرع كثيرا من الطبيعي، ومن ثم تتسبب في ازدياد سمك الجلد وتحرشفا. ورغم أن الأسباب المؤدية للصدفية غير معلومة على وجه الدقة، إلا أنه يعتقد أن لجهاز المناعة والوراثة دورا في حدوثها، فواحد من كل 3 من المصابين بالصدفية له قريب من الدرجة الأولى مصاب بها . 
‏
الرقع الجلدية المتحرشفة حمراء اللون المميزة لهذا المرض تصيب كلاً من الرجال والنساء من جميع الأعمار على حد سواء، وقد تظهر في أي مكان بالجسم، وتختفي لشهور مرة واحدة ثم تعاود الظهور. وتزداد نسبة الإصابة بالمرض مع التقدم في السن. 
‏
قد تبدأ الصدفية نتيجة لاستثارة من عدوى الزور بالميكروب العقدي، أو الإفراط في احتساء الخمور، أو الضغوط العصبية، وبعض الأدوية (مثل مانعات بيتا، والليثيوم)، والإصابات التي تلحق بالجلد، والعدوى بفيروس الإيدز.

‏أعراض الصدفية

‏تظهر الصدفية على شكل رقع محمرة من الجلد مغطاة بحراشف فضية، وقد تسبب ضيقا وقد لا تسببه. وتظهر الصدفية في عدة أشكال متنوعة. أشهرها هي صدفية البلاك، وفيها تظهر رقع الصدفية على الجذع والأطراف وخاصة فوق الكوعين والركبتين، وفوق فروة الرأس. وقد تصبح أظافر اليدين وأظافر القدمين سميكة، تملؤها حفر منفصلة عن أغمادها . 

‏صدفية النفطات الصديدية تتميز ببثور صديدية صغيرة تنتشر في جميع أنحاء الجسم. الصدفية المنقطة نوع من الصدفية يتسبب في ظهور العديد من المناطق في حجم قطرة الدمع، والتي تكون أكثر وضوحا فوق الجسم عنها فوق الوجه. وهي غالبا ما تظهر بعد عدوى الزور بالميكروب العقدي أو عدوى تنفسية. 

‏15‏% من المصابين بالصدفية يصابون بالتهاب المفاصل الصدفي، وهو من أمراض المناعة الذاتية التي تسبب التهابا بالمفاصل. 
‏
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



خيارات علاج الصدفية 

‏الصدفية حالة مزمنة لا يوجد علاج شاف لها . غير أن هناك العديد من العلاجات المتوفرة للمساعدة على منعها من التفاقم. يساعد التعرض للشمس ومصابيح الأشعة فوق البنفسجية على شفاء الصدفية، ومن ناحية أخرى فإن الحروق الشمسية الشديدة قد تزيد الحالة سوءا . إذا كانت أعراضك طفيفة أو معتدلة، فجرب واحدا من مراهم الكورتيزون التي تباع دون روشتة أو مراهم القطران. 
‏أما للحالات الحادة، فإن الهدف هو ‏المساعدة في إبطاء إنتاج خلايا الجلد وعلاج الالتهاب.
قد يوصي طبيبك بعقاقير كورتيزون قوية لا تصرف إلا بروشتة الطبيب و/أو كالسيبوترين وهو عقار حديث نسبيا مرتبط بفيتامين د، وكلاهما يمكن أن يكون مفيدا للغاية. 

السورالينات، وهي مركبات تزيد من حساسية الجلد للضوء، مع العلاج بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية (وهو خليط يسمى PUVA‏) غالبا ما تستخدم لعلاج الصدفية. والميثوتريكسات عقار مضاد للسرطان يبطئ من عملية انقسام الخلايا، ويوصف أساسا للمصابين بحالات حادة من الالتهاب المفصلي الصدفي. كذلك عقاقير الريتينويد قد تكون فعالة، لكن يجب توخي الحذر عند استخدامها حيث إنها قد تسبب تشوهات شديدة في الأجنة. 

‏كل واحد من هذه العلاجات يحتاج لمراقبة شديدة من طبيبك لمراقبة أثاره الجانبية. أغلب من أصيبوا بالصدفية يجدون أنها تجيء وتروح طوال حياتهم. 

*


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*الالتهاب الجلدي و الاكزيما 
Dermatitis and Eczema *








​*‏يستخدم مصطلحا الالتهاب الجلدي و الإكزيما بالتبادل لعدة حالات تسبب التهابا بالجلد. ونورد فيما يلي أشهر تلك الحالات. ولكل منها سبب مختلف لكن أعراضها متشابهة: مناطق حمراء من الجلد، نتوءات حمراء مرتفعة عن سطح الجلد، و/أو فقاقيع تلتحم معا أحيانا لتكون رقعا من الجلد. وفى الحالات الشديدة قد تصاب هذه المناطق بالعدوى الميكروبية. ‏وفي حالات الالتهاب الجلدي التي تستمر ‏لفترة طويلة، يصبح الجلد جافا وسميكا ومتحرشفا. 

‏الالتهاب الجلدي التأتبي
التهاب الجلد التحسسي الوراثي
Atopic Dermatitis

أو الإكزيما التأتبية، وغالبا ما تسمى الحكة الطافحة . فالطفح يسبب حكة جلدية، والحكة تجعل المرء يهرش جلده مما يؤدي لمزيد من التهيج وزيادة مقدار الطفح، وهكذا دواليك في حلقة مفرغة. فإذا أصبت بهذا النوع من الإكزيما، فمن المحتمل أن أحد أفراد الأسرة مصاب بنوع ما من الحساسية مثل الربو وحمى التبن أو حساسية لطعام ما. 

‏ويتغير شكل الطفح مع التقدم في السن. فهو شائع في سن الطفولة المبكرة، حيث يظهر على شكل رقع ملتهبة تنزّ منها إفرازات أو تتقشر وتوجد فوق الوجه والعنق والعانة. وأثناء سنوات الطفولة والمراهقة، يتواجد الطفح أساسا في ثنيات الجلد. ويزول الالتهاب الجلدي التأتبي عموما من تلقاء نفسه. ولدى الكبار يصبح عادة محصورا في منطقة واحدة من الجسم مثل اليدين. 

‏الالتهاب الجلدي الاحتكاكي
التهاب الجلد التماسي
Contact Dermatitis

ينشأ عقب الاحتكاك بمادة إما مهيجة للجلد أو الأقل شيوعا مسببة للحساسية. وفي كلتا الحالتين، تبعا لطول فترة تعرض الجلد للاحتكاك بهذه المادة، يصاب الجلد بحكة وقد يتورم أو تظهر به فقاقيع. ويتوافق نمط وشكل الطفح مباشرة مع المنطقة الجلدية التي تعرضت للمادة المهيجة. 

‏من أسباب الالتهاب الجلدي الاحتكاكي منظفات الغسالات، والمعادن المستخدمة في المصوغات أو سوست الملابس، وبعض المنتجات المطاطية مثل القفازات والواقيات الذكرية، وبعض مستحضرات التجميل، والنباتات (مثل اللبلاب السام)، وبعض الأدوية. ويحدث التفاعل في الغالبية العظمى من الحالات بعد التعرض للمسبب بيوم أو يومين. 

‏الالتهاب الجلدي الركودي
Stasis Dermatitis

ويحدث فوق جلد الأطراف السفلية -السمانة، الكاحل، والقدم- لدى المصابين بدوالي الساقين، أو التورم المزمن للقدمين أو مشكلات بالدورة الدموية. وتشمل الأعراض احمرارا طفيفا وتورما وكذلك حكة جلدية. ومع تفاقم المرض، تصبح المنطقة المصابة أكثر احمرارا . وإذا لم يعالج التورم، فإن الطفح قد يصبح متقشرا وينز سائلا. قد تحدث عدوى ميكروبية وأي إصابة للمنطقة يمكن أن تؤدي إلى التقرح. ويبدأ علاج الالتهاب الجلدي الركودي بارتداء جوارب ضاغطة.

الالتهاب الجلدي السيلاني الدهني
التهاب الجلد الدهني
اكزيما دهنية
Seborrheic Dermatitis

ويميزه وجود قشور حرشفية فوق رقع حمراء من الجلد والتي تظهر غالبا فوق فروة الرأس على شكل قشر رأس. غير أنه قد يصيب أيضا ‏الحواجب، والجفون، والأذن، والثنيات القريبة من الفم، والأنف مسببا رقعا جلدية متقشرة حمراء محرقة ومسببة للحكة، غالبا ما يصاب الأطفال الرضع بنوع من السيلان الدهني يسمى قلنسوة المهد، والتي قد تستمر لعدة شهور قبل أن تزول من تلقاء نفسها.وسبب هذه الحالة شديدة الشيوع غير معروف.

الالتهاب الجلدي الحوفمي
Perioral Dermatitis

غالبا ما يخلط بينه وبين العد الوردي أو حب الشباب. ولكن الحبيبات الحمراء والبثور الصديدية تكون هنا مقصورة على الجلد المحيط بالفم، والأقل شيوعا أنها قد تظهر حول الأنف وتحت العينين. وهي تصيب أساسا الآنسات الشابات وسببها غير معروف. 
‏ويزول الالتهاب الجلدي عادة خلال شهر إلى شهرين مع استعمال المضادات الحيوية مثل التيتراسكيلين والإرثيروميسين أو المفيوسيكلين. قد تكون دهانات المضادات الحيوية في صورة جل فوق الالتهاب الجلدي مفيدة أيضا.

‏خيارات العلاج 

‏يمكنك علاج أغلب أنواع الالتهاب الجلدي بنفسك. كريم الهيدروكورتيزون ومرطبات الجلد المتوفرة في أي صيدلية دون الحاجة لتذكرة طبية (لروشتة)، يمكنها علاج كثير من حالات الالتهاب الجلدي والاحتكاكي والالتهاب الجلدي السيلاني الدهني. كذلك هناك أقراص أو كبسولات مضادة للهستامين (مثل الكلورفينيرامين أو الدايفينهيدرامين)، لا تحتاج أيضا لروشتة طبيب. ويمكنها أن تخفف من الحكة الجلدية لكنها قد تجعلك تشعر بالنعاس والخمول. حاول أن تحدد وأن تتجنب أي مادة قد تكون المسببة للتهيج. 
‏أفضل علاج لقشر الرأس الشامبو الطبي. ضع الشامبو فوق شعرك المبتل، ودلكه بأصابعك فوق جميع مناطق فروة ‏الرأس. دعه فوق الفروة لمدة دقيقتين على الأقل ثم اشطف شعرك بالماء. 


الوقاية من التهاب الجلد

‏هو التهاب يصيب الجلد. وكلما صرت أكبر سناً، صار جلدك أكثر عرضة للتهيج. وإليك بعضا من النصائح التي تيسر عليك سبيل التعايش مع الالتهاب الجلدي: 

‏- حدد مهيجات جلدك وتجنبها . وربما يجري لك طبيبك اختبار الرقعة إذا شك في أنواع من الحساسية تعيبك. 

‏- استحم في الدش لفترة قصيرة بدلاً من البانيو وتجنب الماء شديد السخونة. 

‏- استعمل الصابون ذا المحتوى العالي من الدهون أو الجلسرين، أو استعمل بدائل الصابون. 

- ضع مرطبا غنياً على جلدك وهو لا يزال رطباً. 

‏- جرب المرطبات التي تحتوي على أحماض اللاكتيك أو أملاح اللاكتات. 

‏- تجنب المنتجات المضاف إليها عطور أو الصبغات التي قد تسبب حساسية. 
‏
- إذا أخفقت تلك الإجراءات، فجرب كريم الكورتيزون الذي يباع دون روشتة أو أقراص مضاد الهستامين التي ‏تؤخذ عن طريق الفم وذلك للإقلال من الحكة الجلدية، وخاصة ليلا. *



​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

لقمل Lice 





​*‏القمل البشري حشرات دقيقة الحجم تمص الدماء تعيش في شعر الرأس (قمل الرأس) وفي شعر العانة. وقد تنتشر عدوى قمل الرأس من شخص إلى آخر أثناء الأنشطة اليومية. كما أنه قد ينتقل أيضا إذا اشترك أكثر من شخص في ارتداء ‏نفس القبعات أو أي نوع من أغطية الرأس (مثل الخوذات)، وكذلك استعمال نفس الأمشاط وفرش الشعر. وتنتشر العدوى، بالقمل بسهولة في أوساط الأطفال بالمدارس أو بالحضانات. 

الأعراض

‏أولى إشارات العدوى بحشرات القمل هي ظهور الرغبة في الهرش. وقد تظهر فوق فروة الرأس والرقبة والأكتاف حبيبات جلدية حمراء صغيرة (لدغات القمل). فإذا لم تعالج، فإنها قد تتقشر وتفرز سوائل وقد يصير الشعر ملبدا . وقد تحدث عدوى ميكروبية، مصحوبة بتورم الغدد، ولكن هذا في أحوال نادرة. 

‏خيارات الحلاج 

‏يمكنك التأكد من وجود القمل وبيضه عن طريق النظر إلى فروة الرأس للشخص المصاب. إن بيض القمل والمسمى الصئبان nits، يبدو مثل قشيرات بيضاء تتعلق من خصلات الشعر (وأحيانا من الملابس).
حشرات القمل نفسها حشرات دقيقة الحجم لكن يمكن رؤيتها بالعين المجردة. وإذا كنت تظن أنك أو طفلك ربما تكونان مصابين بآفة القمل، فاستشر طبيب. وإذا كان طفلك هو المصاب، فعليك بإبلاغ مدرسته. 

‏سوف يصف الطبيب واحدا من عدة شامبوهات أو غسول الشعر التي تحتوي على دواء البيرمثيرين، الذي يقتل القمل والصئبان، وبعد العلاج، يجب إزالة القمل والصئبان باستخدام الفلاية وهي عبارة عن مشط ذي أسنان رفيعة. قم بتطهير ‏القبعات وغيرها من أغطية الرأس وأدوات الزينة باستخدام مبيد حشري، أو غسلها بالماء الساخن وتجفيفها في مجفف ساخن. الملابس والبياضات أيضا يجب ‏غسلها بعناية وتجفيفها للتخلص من القمل. *



​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*قمل العانة Crabs, pubic lice *







​*‏وهو نوع من القمل يعيش وسط شعر العانة، حيث يمص الدم من الجلد. وهو ينتقل من شخص لآخر أساسا عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي. كما أنه قد يسكن الشعر في مواقع أخرى مثل الشرج والرموش، والحواجب. 

‏وعلاوة على الحكة الشديدة التي يسببها، والتي غالبا ما تحدث ليلا، فإن لدغات هذه الحشرات الدقيقة تسبب بقعا زرقاء اللون. وقد تصاب الجفون بالتهاب إذا أصيبت الرموش بالقمل. ويستطيع قمل العانة الاختفاء بسهولة. ولما كان طول الحشرة أقل من 3 ‏مم، فإنه يمكنها التعلق بإحكام بخصلات الشعر، حيث تضع بيضا أبيض اللون لا يكاد يرى، يعرف باسم الصئبان nits والذي يفقس فيما بعد.

‏فإذا أصبت بحكة جلدية، أو وجدت شواهد على وجود قمل العانة، فاستشر طبيبك بأسرع ما يمكن. وسوف يصف لك الطبيب غسولا على هيئة كريم يقتل كلأ من القمل والصئبان (الغسيل العادي بالماء والصابون لا يقضي عليها). الملابس والبياضات يجب غسلها في ماء ساخن وتجفيفها في مجفف ساخن لمدة 30 دقيقة. ينبغي أيضاً إبلاغ شريك الحياة بهذه الآفة حتى يمكن علاجه أو علاجها. *



​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*الوقاية من سرطان الجلد
Preventing Skin Cancer *







​*إنها مصدر الدفء، والضوء والحياة، فأين يمكننا أن نجد ما هو أكثر عطاء من الشمس. لكن عندما يتعلق الأمر بسرطان الجلد، تتحول الشمس إلى كابوس. فجميع أنواع سرطان الجلد تقريبا ترتبط بالتعرض للشمس. والوقاية هنا أفضل كثيراً من العلاج.

‏استراتيجيات الحد من المخاطر

‏إليك بعضا من الخطوات التي يتعين عليك اتخاذها لمنع إصابتك بسرطان الجلد:

‏افحص أدويتك : بعض العقاقير التي توصف في روشتات الأطباء والمستحضرات التي تباع دون روشتة تجعل جلدك أكثر عرضة للتلف نتيجة الشمس. ويشمل هذا أحماض الألفاهيدروكسي، أدوية حب الشباب مثل التريتينوبن، مضادات الاكتئاب، مدرات البول، وبعض المضادات الحيوية، ومضادات الهستامين، والأدوية المنومة. فاسأل طبيبك عما إذا كان الدواء يزبد من حجم الخطر الذي تتعرض له في الشمس.

‏اعلم تاريخك السابق: الجلد والشعر فاتح اللون، التعرض لضوء الشمس أثناء فترة الطفولة وتاريخ عائلي من الإصابة بسرطان الجلد، كلها تزيد من حجم الخطر الذي تتعرض له .

‏راقب شاماتك : راقب الشامات التي عندك عن كثب من حيث أي تغيرات تطرأ عليها قد تنبئ عن ميلانوما خبيثة.

‏افحص جلدك بانتظام : استعمل مرآة للمساعدة في فحص جسدك بالكامل، ويشمل هذا الفحص وجهك (افحص أسفل أي شعر بالوجه)، وعنقك، وذراعيك، وظهرك، وأردافك، وساقيك، وقدميك (حتى أخمص القدم) ، وأسفل أظافر يديك وقدميك. استعمل مجففا بالدفع الهوائي للتفرقة بين خصلات شعرك بحيث يمكنك فحص فروة رأسك. استشر طبيبك على الفور إذا اكتشفت شاماته جديدة أو مناطق تثير الشك. 
‏
اخضع للفحوصات الدورية : إذا كنت مهددا بالخطر ، فتأكد من أنك تجري الفحوصات الدورية.

‏احصل على الجرعة الآمنة من الشمس 

1. قلل بقدر الإمكان من التعرض المباشر للشمس، وخاصة بين الساعة العاشرة صباحا والثانية بعد الظهر. 
2. استعمل حاجبا من الشمس (انظر فيما يلي ، حتى في الشتاء وفي الأيام التي تخيم فيها السحب. 
3. ارتد قبعة ذات حافة عريضة ونظارة شمس. 
‏4. ارتد نظارات شمس ذات معامل حماية من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية. 
‏5. ارتد أكمام طويلة وسراويل طويلة. 
‏
حجب الشمس

‏في محاولتك للوقاية من سرطان الجلد، اتخذ قرارا بالتوقف عن الاكتساء باللون البرونزي. وحاجبات الشمس تعد أداة أساسية في هذا المضمار. وهناك نوعان مختلفان من حاجبات الشمس

حاجبات الشمس الكيمائية

تحتوي على مواد تحاكي صبغة الجلد "الميلانين"´ (الوسيلة الدفاعية الخاصة بالجسم ضد سرطان الجلد) بل وقد تعالج بعض ما وقع بالفعل من تلف بفعل الشمس. إن ضوء الشمس يحتوي على أشعة فوق بنفسجية تتلف الجلد. وتتسبب الأشعة فوق البنفسجية من نوع "أ" UV-A في اكتساب اللون البرونزي وفي تلف بالجلد على المدى الطويل، لكنها لا تتسبب في حروق شمسية. وتتسبب أشعة "ب" UV-B في اكتساب اللون البرونزي والحروق الشمسية وفي تلف الجلد. معامل الحماية من الشمس SPF ‏إحدى الوسائل المعترف بها والموحدة دوليا لقياس فعالية المنتج. وإليك بعض الإرشادات التي تتبعها عند اختيار حاجب الشمس الكيميائي الصحيح : 
‏
- معامل الحماية من الشمس SPF 15 ‏رقم مناسب لأغلب الناس. الحماية فوق 15 ‏أفضل بدرجة طفيفة لكنها نادرا ما توازي تكلفتها المرتفعة. أما SPF أقل من 15 ‏فنادرا ما يكون كافيا لأناس ذوي بشرة فاتحة.

‏- اختر حاجبا من الشمس واسع المجال يغطي من أشعة "أ"، "ب" فوق البنفسجية. 
‏
- إذا كنت معرضا للإصابة بحب الشباب، فاختر منتجا ذا قاعدة من الجيل الذي لا يذوب في الماء. المنتجات ذات القاعدة الدهنية قد تسد المسام وتزيد حالة حب الشباب سوءا

- اختر منتجات خالية من العطور لتجنب الحساسية ولتجنب جذب الحشرات. 
‏
- ضع حاجبات الشمس قبل الخروج وأعد وضعها كل ساعة إذا كنت تسبح في الماء. 
‏
حاجبات الشمس الفيزيقية

وتعرف أيضا بمانعات أشعة الشمس Sunblocks ‏وهي تخلف حاجزا معتما ومن ثم مرئيا ضد الأشعة فوق البنفسجية. أكسيد الزنك أحد الأمثلة المتوفرة على مانعات أشعة الشمس. *



​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*ورم كابوسي اللحمي ، ساركوما كابوسي
Kaposi Sarcoma *






*‏يبدأ ورم كابوسي اللحمي على شكل ورم جلدي بطيء النمو لا يحتمل انتشاره، لكنه في مراحله الأخيرة قد يصبح ورما جلديا متوحشا ينتشر في جميع أرجاء الجسم. وأكثر أنواع ورم كابوسي انتشارا في الولايات المتحدة ذلك الذي يصيب مرضى فيروس نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز) ويتخذ هذا النوع مسارا متوغلا ولا يمكن علاجه. 

‏يصيب أيضا ورم كابوسي أولئك الذين يتناولون عقاقير مثبطة للمناعة بعد عمليات زراعة الأعضاء. ولدى مرضى زراعة الأعضاء، غالبا ما تختفي الأورام بعد إيقاف العلاج بتلك العقاقير. غير أنه مع العلاج المطول بجرعات عالية من مثبطات المناعة قد يصاب المريض بالنوع الأكثر شراسة من هذا الورم والذي يشبه ما نجده لدى حاملي فيروس الإيدز.

‏وهناك نوع غير شائع وغير ضار نسبياً من ورم كابوسي، يسمى ورم كابوسي الأوروبي، ويصيب فى الغالب كبار السن من الرجال اليهود او الإيطاليين.

‏الأعراض

‏لدى مرضى الإيدز، قد يحدث ورم كابوسي في أي مكان، بالفم أو فوق الجلد أو بداخل الجسم.
الأنواع الأخرى من ورم كابوسي غالبا ما تبدأ على شكل حبيبة أرجوانية أو بنية أو حمراء فوق الكاحل أو القدم تنتشر إلى الساق وتظهر بعد ذلك فوق أجزاء أخرى من الجسم. وتبدأ الحبيبة لينة وإسفنجية القوام، ‏وتصبح جامدة وصلبة ثم تتضخم وتتورم.

‏خيارات العلاج 

‏يشخص الطبيب ورم كابوسي بعينة من الأنسجة (تستأصل قطعة صغيرة من الأنسجة لفحصها في معمل الباثولوجي). ويعتمد العلاج على سير المرض. ولدى المصابين بالإيدز، يمكن إزالة كل حبيبة تظهر بمفردها، أو حقنها بعقاقير قاتلة للسرطان. وغالبا ما تستجيب الأورام جيدا للعلاج الإشعاعي ‏، برغم أنها كثيرا ما تعود من جديد في غضون بضعة أشهر. ولدى المصابين بنوع أقل توحشا من هذا المرض، غالبا ما يحقق هذا العلاج الشفاء منه. *


​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*سرطان الخلية الحرشفية
Squamous Cell Carcinoma *







​*‏سرطان الخلية الحرشفية سرطان جلدي يهدد حياة من يصاب به، وينشأ أحيانا ‏من نمو جلدي قبل سرطاني يسمى "التقرن الاكتيني". 
‏وتكون المخاطرة على أشدها بين أصحاب البشرة الفاتحة والشعر الأشقر الذين يتعرضون بشكل متكرر لأشعة الشمس القوية. 

‏إذا كنت قد أصبت بالنمش وأنت طفل، وعيناك زرقاوان أو سنك تجاوزت الأربعين فالخطر أيضا أعظم. هناك عوامل خطر أخرى منها تناول الأدوية المحبطة للمناعة (وهي الأدوية التي تضعف جهاز المناعة) والتعرض للتسمم بالزرنيخ أو المواد الهيدروكربونية مثل القطران والزيوت الصناعية. قد يحدث سرطان الخلية الحرشفية فوق القضيب أو الفرج. واذا كنت قد أصبت بثاليل (سنطة) في الماضي، فإن هذا يعد من عوامل الخطر للإصابة بسرطان الخلية الحرشفية في الأعضاء التناسلية.

‏الأعراض

‏يبدأ سرطان الخلية الحرشفية على شكل نتوء غير مؤلم صغير الحجم وأحمر اللون أو رقعة من الجلد تنمو ببطء وقد تصاب بالتقرح. وهي تحدث عادة فوق مناطق من الجلد تعرضت بشكل متكرر لأشعة الشمس القوية، مثل الرأس والأذنين واليدين. ويستطيع طبيبك تشخيص سرطان الخلية الحرشفية عن طريق أخذ عينة من أنسجة الجلد لفحصها ميكروسكوبيا في المعمل. 

‏وتحدد درجة الورم (أو مرحلته من حيث تقدمه) من خلال عدد الخلايا الشاذة، ‏وسمكها وعمق توغلها في داخل الجلد. وكلما ارتفعت مرحلة الورم، زادت فرصة انتشاره إلى الأعضاء الأخرى من الجسم. 

‏وسرطان الخلية الحرشفية الذي يظهر فوق مناطق الجلد المعرضة للشمس (مثل الوجه) لا ينتشر عادة. غير أن سرطان الخلية الحرشفية الذي يصيب الشفاه والفرج والقضيب هو الأكثر ميلا للانتشار. وعليك بالاتصال بطبيبك 
‏واستشارته بشأن أي تقرح يظهر في هذه المناطق ولا يزول بعد عدة أسابيع. 
‏
خيارات العلاج 

‏يمكن الوقاية من سرطان الخلية الحرشفية عن طريق تفادي التعرض لضوء الشمس، والزرنيخ والمواد الهيدروكربونية. ويتضمن العلاج استئصال الورم (تحت تخدير موضعي) أو الجراحة بالتجميد، أو العلاج الإشعاعي ، والسرطان المتقدم قد يحتاج للعلاج الكيماوي. وأغلب من يعالجون مبكرا من سرطان الخلية الحرشفية يشفون شفاء تاما منها ، غير أن طبيبك قد ينصح بإجراء فحوصات دورية على مدى عدة سنوات للتأكد من عدم تجدد الإصابة بالورم، وأنه لم تتكون أورام جديدة. *



​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*سرطان الخلية القاعدية
Basal Cell Carcinoma *








​*‏في كل عام يعلم حوالي 750 ألف مواطن بالولايات المتحدة أن النمو الصغير الذي يظهر بأجسادهم ما هو إلا سرطان الخلية القاعدية (والمسمى أيضا الورم الطلائي) وهو أكثر أنواع سرطان الجلد انتشارا.
إن التعرض المتكرر ولمدة طويلة لضوء الشمس هو السبب الأول. أصحاب البشرة الفاتحة ممن هم في سنوات منتصف العمر والذين قضوا وقتا طويلا في الشمس وهم أطفال، هم أكثر الناس حساسية بوجه خاص للإصابة بهذا السرطان. علاج حب الشباب بأشعة إكس والتعرض للزرنيخ ومركبات الهيدروكربون (الملوثات الصناعية أيضا) تزيد من خطر الإصابة. 
‏
الأعراض 

‏يبدأ سرطان الخلية القاعدية على شكل حبيبة أو بثرة غير مؤلمة تنمو ببطء. وفيما بعد تتحول إلى قرحة مفتوحة ذات حافة صلبة. وحوالي 90‏% من حالات سرطان الخلية القاعدية تحدث فوق الوجه، غير أنها من الممكن أن تظهر في أي مكان من الجسم يتعرض أحيانا للشمس، الوجه، الأذنان، العنق، الظهر، الصدر، الذراعان، والساقان.

‏وبرغم أن الأورام من هذا النوع لا ‏تنتشر في الغالب الأعم لتصيب أعضاء أخرى ونادرا ما تكون مهلكة، إلا أنها قد تغزو الأنسجة المحيطة وقد تسبب تشويها شديدا إذا لم تعالج. 
‏
خيارات العلاج 

‏سرطان الخلية القاعدية قابل للشفاء، لكن الوقاية هي أفضل علاج. وللوقاية من هذا النوع من سرطان الجلد، تجنب التعرض ‏لأشعة الشمس القوية، وارتد قبعة، واستعمل واقيا شمسيا. 

‏طبيبك يستطيع تشخيص سرطان الخلية القاعدية عن طريق فحص جلدك وأخذ عينة من النسيج. وينبغي استئصال السرطانات من هذا النوع، ومن وسائل ذلك الجراحة (القطع بالمشرط)، والتجميد، والعلاج الإشعاعي ، والجراحة بالكي بالكهرباء، والكحت. وهناك أسلوب يحتاج لاجتهاد شديد من الطبيب ويسمى الجراحة الكيميائية للأنسجة ‏النضرة MOHS والتي تقلل بقدر الإمكان من مقدار الأنسجة المستأصلة وغالبا ما ‏تجرى عندما يكون الورم واقعا في ثنيات الجلد حول الأنف، أو عند زوايا العينين، وحول الأذنين. 

‏ويوصى بإجراء فحوصات دورية لمدة خمس سنوات بعد استئصاله لضمان عدم عودة السرطان من جديد. فمن يصابون بهذا النوع من السرطان، معرضون أكثر من غيرهم لخطر الإصابة به مرة أخرى. *




​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*‏الميلانوما ، سرطان الخلايا الصبغية 
Melanoma *













​*الميلانوما أكثر أشكال سرطان الجلد فتكا ، وتحدث عندما تبدأ الخلايا الجلدية الصانعة للصبغة والمسماة بخلايا ‏الميلانين Melanocytes في التكاثر دون أن تخضع لأي سيطرة لتشكل ورما يهدد حياة من يصاب به.

الميلانوما غير مؤلمة وقد تنشأ من وحمة موجودة بالفعل أو تظهر فوق جلد يبدو ظاهريا بلا أي عيوب. وقد تقع الميلانوما في أي مكان، ويشمل ذلك أسفل الأظافر وبداخل العين. 
‏
الميلانوما نادرا ما تقع قبل سن ‏الثامنة عشر. غير أن خطر الإصابة بالميلانوما يرتفع سريعا لدى الشباب، مما يجعلها واحدة من أخطر أشكال السرطان وأكثرها تهديدا لحياة الإنسان لدى من تتراوح أعمارهم بين العشرين والخمسين. وبعد سن الخمسين يرتفع خطر الإصابة بالميلانوما بصورة أبطأ مع التقدم في العمر.

‏وقد صار معدل الإصابة بالميلانوما الخبيثة الآن أعلى عدة أضعاف من معدل حدوثه عام 1935م. ويعتقد أن هذا نتيجة ازدياد التعرض للشمس خلال فترة الطفولة. 

‏الأعراض

‏الميلانوما عادة ما يزيد قطرها عن 4‏/1 ‏بوصة (حوالي 6 ‏مم) وهو حوالي حجم ممحاة القلم الرصاص، ولكنها قد تكون أصغر حجما . وأكثر مواقعها شيوعا ‏الوجه (خاصة لدى كبار السن)، وأعلى الجذع (خاصة في الرجال)، والساقان (خاصة لدى النساء). وهناك ثلاث علامات تحذيرية عامة تنبئ بالميلانوما . فإذا أصبت بأي مما يلي، ناقش الأمر مع طبيبك. 

الوقاية من الميلانوما والتعرف عليها

‏يسمي الأطباء النمش، والبقع السنية والشامات العادية "بقعا ملونة". وأغلب البقع الملونة لا هي قبل سرطانية ولا هي سرطانية´ وأغلبها غير ضار. الميلانوما هي أقل أنواع البقع الملونة شيوعا ، غير أنها أكثرها فتكا ، وينبغي التمييز بينها وبين العديد من البقع الملونة غير الضارة.

‏تعود على تمييز العلامات التحذيرية للميلانوما الخبيثة التي سنوردها فيما يلي. الغالبية العظمى من سرطانات الجلد تتصل بالتعرض للشمس. والوقاية أفضل من العلاج.

‏أساسيات الشامات

‏أغلب الشامات هي "حسنات عادية" مما يعني أن الصبغة في الشامة موزعة توزيعا متساويا، وأنها منتظمة وحوافها محددة بوضوح. وللشامات خصائص معينة تشير إلى أنها محتمل أن تصبح ميلانوما خطيرة. اتبع هذه الإرشادات لفحص الشامات التي بجلدك واستشر طبيبك إذا كانت لديك شامة مشكوك في أمرها : 
‏أ. غير متساوية الجوانب أحد نصفيها غير متماثل مع النصف الآخر. 
ب. بلا انتظام في حوافها وحدودها حوافها متعرجة متآكلة أو غير واضحة المعالم. 
ج. لونها غير متجانس وبها أجزاء سوداء أو زرقا ء أو رمادية. 
‏د. قطرها حيث تكون أكبر من ممحاة القلم الرصاص (خاصة إذا كانت أكبر من ضعفي هذا الحجم)ا أو زادت في الحجم.

الشامات المشوهة

‏الشامات المشوهة (أو غير النمطية) ليست من أشكال ‏الميلانوما ، لكنها قد تتحول أحيانا إلى ميلانوما . إذا أصبت بواحدة أو أكثر من الشامات المشوهة، فإنك محاط بخطر متزايد للإصابة بميلانوما في مكان ما من جسدك، اطلب من طبيبك أن يفحص أي شامة مشوهة. وللشامات المشوهة الخصائص التالية: 
- أنها كبيرة الحجم (عادة أكبر من 6 ‏مم، أو أكبر من حجم ممحاة القلم الرصاص). 
‏- حدودها مبهمة وغير واضحة المعالم رغم أن شكلها عادة يكون منتظما . 
‏- تتباين في ألوانها ، فهي عادة تظهر بدرجات مختلفة من القتامة باللونين البني والوردي (لكنها عادة ليست سوداء، أو زرقاء، أو رمادية) . 
‏
‏العلامات التحذيرية العامة للميلانوما :

- شامة تغير حجمها أو شكلها مؤخرا ، حتى إذا لم تحقق جميع المعايير الأولية أ ، ب، ج، د المذكورة في "الوقاية من الميلانويا والتعرف عليها". الشامات لدى الأطفال تنمو عادة بما يتناسب مع نمو الطفل، فلا تقلق إذاً من شامة وصلت لحجم مضاعف إذا تضاعف حجم طفلك. 

- شامة تحقق فيها أي من معايير أ ، ب، ج، د في "الوقاية من الميلانوما والتعرف عليها".

‏- شامة موجودة منذ الولادة. هذه الشامات تحمل فرصة أكبر لكي تتحول إلى ميلانوما . وتبعا لحجمها ولونها وموقعها، قد يتقين استئصالها .

‏خيارات العلاج 
‏
أول شيء تقوم با الميلانوما هو غزو الأنسجة التي تقع مباشرة أسفل الجلد. ومقدار توغلها في الأنسجة المجاورة يؤثر على مستقبل الحالة. فإذا لم تغز الميلانوما سوى النسيج المجاور لها، يمكن شفاؤها . واذا انفلت عيار الخلايا وسبحت داخل الأوعية الليمفاوية واتجهت إلى العقد الليمفاوية القريبة ثم انتشرت إلى الأعضاء الأخرى، حينئذ يكون المرض فتاكا . 
‏
ويتطلب تشخيص الميلانوما أخذ عينة نسيجية تستأصل فيها المنطقة المشكوك فيها من الجلد بالكامل. وتحت المجهر، يستطيع الطبيب أن يتعرف على الفارق بين الشامة غير الضارة والميلانوما، ويمكنه أيضا معرفة مدى عمق توغل الميلانوما في الأنسجة ‏المجاورة. وإذا أظهر فحص العينة أنها ميلانوما ، فإن طبيبك قد يأخذ عينة أخرى يستأصل فيها المزيد من النسيج حول الميلانوما . والميلانوما التي نمت إلى أعماق الجلد قد تحتاج لعملية تطعيم جلدي للإقلال من تكوين ندبات مكان العينة. 

‏وتحديد ما إذا كانت الميلانوما قد انتشرت إلى الغدد الليمفاوية المجاورة أم لا أمر في غاية الأهمية. فإذا لم تكن قد انتشرت، فإن فرصة الشفاء تكون أعظم كثيرا . وقد يكون طبيبك قادرا على أن يشعر بأن السرطان قد انتشر إلى الغدة الليمفاوية المجاورة عن طريق تحسس الغدد المتضخمة بإصبعه. 
‏غير أنه إذا لم تكن هناك غدد ليمفاوية متضخمة يمكن استشعارها ، فإن احتمال انتشار السرطان يظل قائما . وفي هذه الأحوال، يحتاج الأمر إلى اختبارات خاصة. قد تحقن الصبغات أو المواد المشعة في موقع الميلانوما . وهذه المواد تتجه إلى، ومن ثم تحدد، أقرب عقدة ليمفاوية للمرض. ويتم استئصال العقدة الليمفاوية جراحيا ، باستخدام مخدر موضعي ثم تفحص تحت المجهر.

‏فإذا لم يكن هناك سرطان بها ، فلا يصنع أي شيء أخر بعد ذلك عادة. أما إذا وجد بها خلايا سرطانية، فإن جميع العقد الليمفاوية المجاورة للورم يجب إزالتها جراحيا ، على أمل أن الورم لم ينتشر إلا للعقد المجاورة فقط ولم يصل بعد إلى أماكن أخرى.

‏وحديثا ، تحسنت أساليب التعرف على الجينات المرتبطة بالسرطان في العقد الليمفاوية وعملت على الارتقاء بدقة فحص عينات الأنسجة لتحديد المستقبل التشخيصي للميلانوما .

‏وإذا توغل السرطان لما بعد العقد ‏الليمفاوية، فإن الورم يصبح في العادة لا شفاء منه. وقد يجرى العلاج الكيماوي، والجراحة والعلاج الإشعاعي لزيادة الفترة الزمنية التي يظل فيها المريض على قيد الحياة. وهناك علاجات أحدث تسمى العلاج المناعي، مصممة لتقوية قدرة الجهاز المناعي على مقاومة الميلانوما . ومن هذه العلاجات استخدام المادة الكيميائية التي ينتجها جهاز المناعة والمسماة بالإنترفيرون. ويؤمن العديد من الأطباء بأن العلاج المناعي سوف يحتل مكانة أكبر في علاج الميلانوما. *



​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*الزوائد الجلدية Skin Tags *








​*‏الزوائد الجلدية عبارة عن نموات غير ضارة، صغيرة الحجم، بلون الجلد (أو في بعض الأحيان تكتسب لونا بنيا أو ‏أبيض اللون) تظهر دون سبب. وهي تظهر عادة فوق العنق، وفي الإبطين أو في العانة. وتظهر أكثر لدى من يعانون من وزن زائد أو أثناء الحمل، كما أن الزوائد الجلدية قد تظهر أيضا فوق فتحة الشرج مع الإصابة بالبواسير. 

‏وعادة ما لا تزول الزوائد الجلدية من تلقاء نفسها، غير أن طبيبك يستطيع إزالتها بالكحت أو بقطعها، وفي بعض الأحيان، يمكن استخدام تخدير موضعي، قصها، أو تجميدها، أو كيها بأداة كهربائية صغيرة. *



​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*الرخويات المعدية ، المليساء المعدية
Molluscum Contagiosum *







​*‏الرخويات المعدية عدوى جلدية غير ضارة ‏يتسبب فيها أحد الفيروسات. وهي تظهر على شكل مجموعات من النتوءات دقيقة ‏الحجم، الشاحبة، التي تشبه اللؤلؤ فوق الجلد. وإذا اعتصرت، فقد تخرج من ثغر في وسطها مادة تشبه قوام الجبن. 

‏ولدى الأطفال، الذين تشيع لديهم هذه الحالة، عادة ما تظهر النتوءات فوق الوجه، والجذع والأطراف وهي تنتشر بالاحتكاك المباشر. ولدى الكبار، نجد أن ‏أكثر وسائل الانتشار شيوعا هي الاتصال الجنسي، وتحدث العدوى في المنطقة التناسلية، والجزء السفلي من البطن، وباطن الفخذين. وعادة ما تختفي هذه الحالة في غضون شهرين إلى 12 شهرا . ويمكن لطبيبك حسب رغبك أن يزلها لك بالكحت أو بالتجميد. *


يتبع 
رح احاول اشهل شوية لظروف معينة نتمنى الاستفادة للجميع​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*التقرن الزهري (الدهني) السيلاني ، التهاب الجلد المثي ، التقرانات الدهنية
Seborrheic Keratoses *







​*‏واحد من مجموعة من ‏الحالات الجلدية غير الضارة التي تسببها إحدى خلايا الجلد المسمدة بخلايا ‏الكيراتين. وتحتوي هذه الخلايا على بعض الصبغة ولكنها على عكس خلايا الميلانين (وهي خلايا جلدية أخرى تحتوي على صبغة، وهي المسئولة عن الميلانوما الخبيثة) لا ‏تسبب السرطان. 

‏قد يظهر التقرن الزهري السيلاني فوق أي جزء من أجزاء الجسم على شكل رقع متقشرة من الجلد يتراوح لونها من الفاتح إلى الداكن ومتباين حجمها من الحجم متناهي الصغر وحتى مساحة تزيد على ثلاث بوصات. وهي تبدو مرعبة لكنها غير ضارة. استشر طبيبك إذا كنت قلقا منها أو إذا لاحظت تغيرا في مظهر رقعة الجلد المصابة (خاصة إذا صارت ملتهبة). 

‏والعلاج، الذي يسعى نحو تحسين المظهر الجمالي، يشتمل على كريمات حمض ألفا هيدروكسي ومستحضرات التجميل التي تغطي المنطقة المصابة والمتوفرة في أغلب الصيدليات *




​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*الثآليل ، السنطة Warts *








​*‏الثاليل أو السنطة عبارة عن أورام جلدية غير خبيثة يسببها فيروس الورم الحلمي البشري HPV. وهي شديدة الشيوع، وتحدث غالبا للاطفال والمراهقين والشباب وقد تنتشر من خلال الاحتكاك البدني. وهناك أكثر من 40 ‏نوعا من فيروس HPV، تؤدي إلى أشكال متنوعة من الثآليل. والثاليل المسطحة -وهي النوع الذي يظهر على الوجه، والعنق، والصدر، والساعدين، والساقين- شائعة ‏لدى الأطفال.

‏الأعراض

‏يعتمد شكل الثؤلول على موقعه: 

‏الثآليل العادية : قد تكون فاتحة اللون إلى بنية وتوجد غالبا فوق اليدين.

ثاليل أخمص القدم : تضغط عادة على كعب الرجل نتيجة لضغط الوقوف، وقد تكون مؤلمة للغاية.

‏الثآليل التناسلية : تظهر حول الأعضاء التناسلية، وكذلك بداخل المهبل وعنق الرحم. 

‏ثآليل عنق الرحم : قد تكون مقدمات لسرطان عنق الرحم.

‏قد تصيب الثأليل بحكة أو تنزف وتصاب بعدوى ميكروبية بالبكتيريا أو بالفطريات. وأي ثؤلول يبدو مريبا ينبغي عرضه على الطبيب لتقييمه واستبعاد ‏احتمال سرطان الجلد. وأولئك المصابون بضعف في جهاز المناعة ينبغي أن يحرصوا بصفة خاصة على الفحص الطبي لدى ظهور أي نمو غريب الشكل.

‏خيارات العلاج

‏إذا كانت الثاليل العادية أو ثآليل أخمص القدم مؤلمة أو إذا كان يزعجك مظهرها، فجرب واحدا من مستحضرات إزالة السنطة المتوفرة في أغلب الصيدليات. ونظرا لأن هذه العقاقير تدمر خلايا الجلد ‏الطبيعية بالإضافة إلى الخلايا الشاذة، فلا تستعملها على ثآليل الوجه أو المناطق التناسلية، واستشر طبيبك بشأن إزالة ‏الثآليل التي تظهر في هذه المناطق. 

‏كذلك استشر طبيبك إذا كان ثأليلك لا تستجيب لعلاج. فبإمكانه أن يستخدم مجموعة متنوعة من الوسائل - مثل الكي بالكهرباء، وجراحة الليزر، أو الجراحة بالتبريد أو الجراحة باستخدام المشرط - لإزالة السنطة. وقد تكون في حاجة لعلاجات متعددة. ولدى بعض الناس، تعود السنطة من جديد برغم العلاج. *



​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*البقع الصفراء (لويحة صفراء) و الأورام الصفراء
Xanthelasma and Xanthoma *











​*‏البقع الصفراء حالة جلدية غير ضارة، شائعة بين كبار السن، ‏وفيها تظهر ترسبات دهنية صفراء حول الجفون، أما الأورام الصفراء فهي رواسب دهنية صفراء تظهر فوق المرفق أو الأرداف وهي أقل انتشارا بكثير من البقع الصفراء. 

‏الأورام الصفراء غير ضارة لكنها قد تكون علامة تحذير بوجود نسبة 
‏كولستيرول مرتفعة، ونوع آخر من الدهون (الجلسريدات الثلاثية). فإذا أصبت بالأورام الصفراء، فإن طبيبك يجب أن يقوم باختبار مستويات الكولستيرول والدهون الأخرى بالدم. وخفض مستويات الكولستيرول يمكن أن يجعل حجم الورم الأصفر أقل. ويمكن استئصال الترسبات التي تؤدي إلى تشويه جمالي. *


يتبع 
​


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2010)

*خطوط في الجلد ، علامات الشد
Stretch Marks, Striae *







​*‏علامات الشد، وتسمى أيضاً التحزيزات ، وهي خطوط رفيعة حمراء تظهر على جلد الفخذين أو البطن أو الثديين. وسببها ترقق الجلد، عادة بسبب التغيرات التي تطرأ على مرونة الجلد. وبمرور الزمن، تذوي الخطوط الحمراء فيتحول لونها من الأرجواني إلى الأبيض الفضي.

‏التغيرات الهرمونية وشد الجلد أثناء ‏الحمل والمراهقة يعتقد أنها سبب ترقق الجلد وأنه يصبح أكثر عرضة لظهور علامات الشد عليه. حوالي 90 ‏% من ‏النساء يصبن بعلامات شد أثناء الحمل. وعلامات الشد المرتبطة بالحمل تميل إلى أن تكون أكثر وضوحا مع ازدياد الوزن، وهي أرجوانية مشوبة بالاحمرار عندما ‏تكون حديثة، وتصبح أفتح لونا من الجلد الطبيعي بعد الولادة ببضعة أشهر، وهي غالبا ما تزول مع الوقت.

‏علامات الشد ذات اللون الأرجواني تظهر أيضا لدى المصابين بـ متلازمة كوشينج. ولا توجد طريقة ثبتت فعاليتها في منع ظهور أو علاج علامات الشد، رغم أن إحدى ‏الدراسات توصلت إلي أن كريم تريتينوين قد يكون مفيدا. *




​


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2010)

*التغيرات اللونية في الجلد، تغير في صباغ أو أصبغة الجلد 
Pigment Changes *








​*‏التغيرات التي تطرأ على لون الجلد أمر شائع وعادة ما لا تسبب ضررا . ويتحدد 
‏لون الجلد عن طريق الميلانين (القتامين)، وهو بروتين تصنعه خلايا الميلانين. 
‏فالبشرة الأكثر سمرة تحتوي على تركيز أعلى من الميلانين، والبشرة الفاتحة بها تركيز أقل منه. ومستوى ما يحويه جلدك من ميلانين محدد وراثيا، ‏ولكن تعرضك للشمس يلعب أيضا دورا رئيسيا . وفي محاولة منه لحماية الجلد من ‏الأشعة فوق البنفسجية، ترتفع مستويات الميلانين، فيسمر الجلد.

‏ازدياد صبغة الجلد Increase in pigment

‏هناك حالات عديدة قد تتسبب في ظهور مناطق أكثر سمرة من الجلد: 

الميلازما Melasma

وهي حالة تظهر فيها مناطق داكنة فوق الوجنات، والجبهة وفوق الشفاه. وقد يكون سببها تغيرات هرمونية مصاحبة للحمل أو لسن اليأس، أو تناول ‏حبوب منع الحمل، أو علاج الإستروجين التعويضي. وعادة ما تزول الميلازما مع استقرار نسبة الهرمونات. 

‏البقع الكبدية Liver spots

وتسمى أيضا البقع السنية، وهى عبارة عن بقع غامقة اللون تظهر غالبا على اليدين وغيرها من المناطق المعرضة للشمس. وهي تظهر عندما يصبح الجلد مع زحف الشيخوخة أكثر هشاشة وأكثر تعرضا لتلف نتيجة لسقوط أشعة الشمس فوق البنفسجية عليه. إن مناطق الجلد المعرضة للأدخنة أو مستحضرات التجميل المعطرة مع تعرضها لضوء الشمس يمكن أيضا أن تصبح أغمق لونا لفترة مؤقتة. 

‏وقد تسبب هذه الحالات ضيقا لكنها غير ضارة. هناك زيادات أخرى في معدلات الصبغات الجلدية التي قد ‏تستدعي اهتمام طبيبك. والبشرة التي تبدو ميالة لاكتساب لون برونزي دون التعرض للشمس قد تكون علامة على وجود مرض دفين، مثل مرض أديسون أو مرض كوشينج. قد تظهر الحسنات أيضا أو يحدث تغير في لون الجلد نتيجة للتعرض لضوء الشمس، فأبلغ طبيبك بأي تغير تلحظه في إحدى الحسنات حتى يتأكد أنه ليس سرطانا. 

‏نقص الصبغة Decrease in pigment

الوضح أو البهاق vitiligo : وهو يجعل رقعا من الجلد تصبح أفتح لونا. وفي ´الوضح`` تتوقف أجزاء من الجلد عن إنتاج الميلانين. ‏والنتيجة ظهور رقع بيضاء بنفس الحجم على جانبي الجسم وعادة ما تظهر على الوجه واليدين والإبطين ومنطقة العانة. ولدى بعض الناس، تبدأ هذه المساحات في إنتاج الميلانين من جديد دون علاج. وسبب الوضح غير معلوم، لكنه قد يكون اضطرابا في المناعة الذاتية يؤثر على خلايا الميلانين، وهي الخلايا المسئولة عن صنع الصبغة. 
‏
المهاق أو البرص albinism : مرض وراثي نادر يغيب فيه الميلانين أو القتامين المسئول عن إكساب الجلد والشعر والعيون اللون ‏المميز لها وذلك منذ الولادة. والأمهق شخص له شعر وجلد بالغ البياض. وغالبا ما تكون هناك مشاكل في عينيه، منها الحساسية الشديدة لضوء الشمس.

الفينيل كيون البولي أو بيلة الفينيل كيتون phenylketonuria : وهي حالة وراثية تسبب انخفاض مستويات ‏الميلانين وتجعل البشرة والشعر أفتح لونا، ولكن ليس إلى درجة البياض.

الصدفية Psoriasis : وغيرها من حالات الجلد المتحرشفة قد تترك الجلد وبه نقص في الميلانين بعد العلاج بإزالة الحراشف.

التينيا الملونة (متعددة الألوان) Tinea versiclor قد تسبب نقصا مماثلا في الصبغة

خيارات العلاج

‏الاصطباغ الطبيعي يعاود الظهور تدريجيا إذا عولجت الصدفية أو التينيا الملونة علاجا فعالا. والكريمات المزيلة للصبغة (لتفتيح لون البشرة) قد تساعد في تفتيح المناطق الداكنة في حالات أخرى، برغم أنه ينبغي وضعها بعناية حيث إنها تعمل على تفتيح لون الجلد الطبيعي أيضا .

‏وبالنسبة للوضح والبقع السنية، يمكنك أيضا تغطية المناطق ذات الصبغة الزائدة أو القليلة بأحد مستحضرات التجميل. وطبيبك قد يوصي باستعمال "سورالين"‏، وهو عقار يجعل الجلد أكثر حساسية للضوء، والأشعة فوق البنفسجية (مجتمعة، ويسمى هذا الأسلوب PUVA ‏) لعلاج الوضح. وعقار "التريتينوين" في شكل كريم قد يساعد على تفتيح لون البشرة في حالة الميلازما. علاجات الليزر متاحة أيضا لتفتيح الرقع السمراء بالجلد. *


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2010)

*الحزاز الجلدي ، حزاز مسطح Lichen Planus *








​*الحزاز عبارة عن طفح يصيب الناس بطرق مختلفة، ولدى كثير من الناس يظهر الطفح أولا على شكل عيوب جلدية أو نمش في حجم رأس الدبوس ذي لون أزرق-أحمر، قد تلتحم بمرور الوقت معا لتصنع رقعا خشنة ذات حراشف.

ويظهر الطفح عادة فوق الأذرع، أو الرسغين، والساقين، وكذلك بداخل الفرج. وقد يحدث أيضا بالفم. قد يسبب الحزاز أيضا ظهور حواف فوق الأظافر. 

‏ورغم أن السبب غير معلوم، فإن هناك بعض الدلائل على أن الضغوط 
‏العصبية قد تسبب الحزاز.

وقد يصف لك طبيبك عقاقير الكورتيزون لتخفيف الإحساس بالحكة والالتهاب الذي يسببه الطفح، ولا يفيد هنا غير الأنواع القوية للغاية من العقاقير. 

‏وقد يشبه الحزاز سرطان الجلد، وقد يحصل طبيبك لذلك على عينة من الأنسجة (باستئصال قطعة صغيرة من الأنسجة لفحصها بالمعمل) لتشخيص الحالة.
والحزاز الذي يصيب فتحة الفرج لدى السيدات يعالج أحيانا بعقاقير 
‏الكورتيزون التي تتناولها السيدة بالفم.*


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2010)

*‏الهربس النطاقي Herpes Zoster
القوباء المنطقية Shingles *








​*‏وهي عدوى فيروسية تصيب الأعصاب وتتسبب في طفح مؤلم ومظهر للفقاقيع. والفيروس المسئول عن القوباء يسمى فيروس فاريسيلا زوستر Varicella-Zoster، وهو نفس الفيروس الذي يسبب الجديري. 
‏
وبحلول سن الثلاثين، يكون أغلب الأمريكيين قد تعرضوا للعدوى بالجديري. وبعد التعرض الأول للفيروس، نجده يكمن خاملا داخل العصب الشوكي، وبالنسبة لأغلب الناس، يظل الفيروس خاملا طوال حياتهم. ولكن لدى بعض الناس، وخاصة أولئك الذين تجاوزوا سن الخمسين أو أولئك الذين يعانون من ضعف في جهاز المناعة يستيقظ فيروس فاريسيلا زوستر من جديد ويسبب القوباء المنطقية. 

‏وقد تمتد العدوى إلى أولئك الذين لم يحصلوا على التطعيم من خلال الاحتكاك المباشر بفقاقيع الجلد المتقشرة. وقد صار يوصى الآن بالتطعيم من فيروس فاريسيلا زوستر للأطفال والكبار الذين لم يصابوا من قبل مطلقا بالجديري. وسوف يحمي التطعيم العديد من الأطفال ضد الجديري والقوباء المنطقية، ولكنه لا يفيد أولئك الذين أصيبوا بالفعل بالفيروس.

أعراض القوباء المنطقية

‏تبدأ القوباء المنطقية بألم حاد، حارق بالقرب من سطح الجلد. والألم يسبق ظهور طفح من التقرحات الحمراء بعدة أيام. وتتحول التقرحات إلى فقاقيع تصيب المرء بحكة وهذه الفقاقيع تحتوى على الفيروس، وتكون الفقاقيع أشكالا فريدة عبر مسارات العصب، وغالبا ما تظهر على شكل شريط فوق منطقة الضلوع على جانب واحد من الجلد أو فوق الوجه. 

‏وتختفي الفقاقيع عادة بعد سبعة أيام، وتتقشر وتترك ندبات أحيانا. وقد يستمر الألم لأسابيع أو لعدة شهور، وإن كان ذلك أقل شيوعا . وقد تصبح المنطقة المصابة شديدة الحساسية إلى درجة أنه حتى ملاءات السرير الخفيفة أو الملابس الرقيقة تتسبب في حدوث ألم شديد، وهي حالة تسمى الألم العصبي الذي يعقب القوباء‏. 

‏والألم العصبي الذي يعقب القوباء يحدث نتيجة لتلف الأعصاب وهو أكثر شيوعا لدى من تجاوزوا سن الستين ولدى أصحاب المناعة الضعيفة. وغالبا ‏ما يزول هذا الألم من تلقاء نفسه.

‏خيارات علاج الهربس النطاقي 

‏إذا أثرت القوباء المنطقية على عينيك، فقد تسبب العمى.
إذا ضعف جهاز المناعة لديك ضعفا شديدا ، فإن مضاعفات القوباء المنطقية قد تهدد حياتك.
وإذا شككت في إصابتك بالقوباء المنطقية، فاستشر طبيبك على الفور. وقد يوصي الطبيب بأدوية مسكنة أو عقاقير ‏الكورتيزون للإقلال بقدر الإمكان من الألم، ودواء مضادا للفيروسات للإقلال من تلف الأعصاب. *



​


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2010)

*الطفح الدوائي Drug Rash *







​*‏قد تسبب الحساسية لدواء معين في ظهور طفح قد يقع خلال ساعات بل وأيام من تناول الدواء.

جلدك قد يصاب ‏باحمرار طفيف، سواء كان ذلك في جميع أنحاء جسدك أو محصوراً في مناطق معينة، وفي بعض الأحيان يكون الطفح شديدا للغاية، وفي أحيان أخرى يزول من تلقاء نفسه، حتى إذا ظللت تتناول الدواء الذي سببه.

اتصل بطبيبك إذا أصبت بطفح بدأ بعد بدء تناول عقار جديد بفترة قصيرة، ويشمل ذلك أي عقاقير تتناولها بدون وصفة طبية. وقد يكون طبيبك قادرا على استبدال الدواء الذي سبب لك الطفح بآخر لا يسببه. *



​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

*الطفح الجلدي Rashes *







​*‏‏الطفح مصطلح عام يستعمل في وصف الاحمرار أو البقع التي تظهر على الجلد. ويتخذ الطفح أشكالا مختلفة ومتنوعة، تبعا لسببه.

أغلب الطفح لا يستمر سوى لفترات قصيرة ولا يشكل خطراً، مثل الطفح المصاحب لأغلب حالات العدوى الشائعة أثناء الطفولة. 

‏غير أنه في بعض الحالات، يشير الطفح إلى مشكلة خطيرة دفينة، مثل الذئبة الحمراء، مرض لايم، الالتهاب السحائي، ويحتاج لعلاج فوري على يد طبيب.

وهناك أنواع أخرى من الطفح قد تسببها تفاعلات الحساسية تجاه أحد العقاقير.

حالات الطفح أيضا قد تعاود الظهور كل فترة، وقد تسبب الضيق، والانزعاج نظرا للتشويه الجمالي الذي تحدثه.

‏ويعتمد العلاج على مصدر الطفح وعلى المشكلات الجمالية التي يتسبب فيها. *



​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

*النقوش الجلدية ، كتوبية الجلد Dermatographism *







​*‏النقوش الجلدية وتعرف أيضا باسم الرسوم الجلدية هي نوع من الارتكاريا وفيه يتسبب خدش أو حك الجلد في ظهور منطقة مرتفعة شاحبة ذات هالة حمراء في نفس مسار الخدش أو الحكة تماما. وقد تصيبك المنطقة المرتفعة بالحكة وتستمر لساعات. فإذا أصابك الحكة بالضيق، فإن ‏لوسيون كالامين قد يساعد في تلطيفها.*



​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

*‏الارتكاريا ، الشرى
Urticaria, Hives *








​*‏الارتكاريا أو الشرى، حالة جلدية شائعة ‏تسبب وجود مناطق مرتفعة مسببة للحكة مع التهاب بالجلد. وتفاعلات الحساسية أ‏حد أسباب الارتكاريا لكن في اغلب الأحوال يكون سبب الارتكاريا غير معلوم.

‏ومن المواد المسببة للارتكاريا الأطعمة، والعقاقير، ولدغات الحشرات، والنباتات، والمعادن. وبعض الناس يصابون بالارتكاريا بعد التصبب عرقا أو بعد التعرض لبرد زمهرير أو الخروج في الشمس. كما أن الضغوط العاطفية تسبب الارتكاريا أو تجعل الحالة أسوأ لدى من هم متمتعون بحساسية للشرى أكثر من غيرهم.

أعراض الشري

‏الارتكاريا تتسبب في ظهور مناطق تسبب الحكة، ملتهبة ومرتفعة عن سطح الجلد. وبعد التعرض للمادة المسببة للحالة، يستجيب الجلد بإفراز المادة الكيميائية المسماة الهستامين، والتي تبدأ سلسة من تفاعلات جهاز المناعة التي تؤدي إلى التهاب الجلد.

‏ويتباين شكل الارتكاريا تباينا شديدا في الشكل والحجم، لكن الطفح عادة ما يكون مستدير الشكل. وقد تلتحم البقع معا لتكون رقعة كبيرة ذات لونين أبيض وأحمر وذات حواف متعرجة. ومن الأشكال الأخرى للشرى النقوش الجلدية والارتشاح الوعائي العصبي. 
‏
خيارات علاج الارتكاريا 

‏لا يمكن شفاء الارتكاريا، لكن يمكنك الوقاية منها بتجنب مسببات الحساسية (المواد التي تحدث الحساسية) التي تؤدي لظهورها . والمستحضرات الملطفة التي تضعها على جلدك لتخفيف ‏الإحساس بالحكة تجدها متوفرة بالصيدليات. كذلك مضادات الهستامين تستطيع التخفيف من الحكة الجلدية، وبعضها (مثل الديفينهيدرامين والكلورفينيرامين) متوفر في الصيدليات دون الحاجة لتذكرة طبية. 

‏مضادات الهستامين تصيب بعض الناس بالرغبة في النعاس. ويستطيع طبيبك أن يصف لك عقاراً مضاداً ‏للهستامين أقل ميلاً لجعلك تشعر بالنعاس.
ولعلاج الحالات الأكثر شدة من الارتكاريا، قد يصف لك طبيبك عقاقير الكورتيزون.*



​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

*الوردية ، العد الوردي Rosacea *








​*‏يسبب العد الوردي أو الوردية ظهور أوعية دموية أشبه بالعنكبوت وتوهجا بالوجه.ورغم أنه يشترك في بعض السمات مع حب الشباب، إلا أنه يعد 
‏حالة مختلفة ويحدث بصفة أولية لدى من هم في منتصف العمر. 
‏
أعراض الوردية 

‏الأعراض السائدة هي التوهج والأوعية الدموية الشبيهة بالعنكبوت والمسماة بالعروق الشعرية والتي تظهر فوق الوجه. غير أن العد الوردي قد يظهر أيضا على شكل بثور (ولكن ليس رؤساً بيضاء ولا سوداء) على الجبهة، والوجنتين، والأنف، والذقن. 

‏وقد تمر الأعراض الأولى التي تبدأ بفترات قصيرة من التوهج الوجهي، دون أن تلحظ. وفي النهاية يستمر الاحمرار وتظهر العروق الشعرية أسفل سطح الأنف مباشرة وكذلك الوجنتين. وتظهر "النفطة" وهي بثرة صغيرة مرتفعة عن سطح الجلد ذات قمة صفراء وحافة حمراء (والنفطة مملوءة بالصديد). 

‏وفي حالات نادرة، تتورم الأنسجة اللينة للأنف وبخاصة الغدد الدهنية، مكونة أنفا متضخما. 
‏
خيارات علاج الوردية

‏للإقلال بقدر الإمكان من توهج الجلد بالوجه، تجنب الأشياء التي تسبب اتساع الأوعية الدموية، ومنها درجات الحرارة المتطرفة وأشعة الشمس.
قد يكون من المفيد أيضا استعمال الواقي من الشمس يوميا. ولما كان العد الوردي يتضمن اتساع الأوعية الدموية الصغيرة، فجرب تفادي شرب المشروبات الساخنة أو الكحوليات أو تناول الأطعمة الحريفة، وجميعها قد تجعلك تتوهج، فتزيد الحالة سوءا . 

‏وأقوى العقاقير في علاج النفطة الصديدية التي تظهر في العد الوردي هي أقراص المضاد الحيوي مثل التتراسيكلين والمينوسيكلين والدوكيسكلين. وهناك مضاد يسمى ميترونيدازول، في ‏شكل جيل (هلام) يفرك فوق جلد الوجه، وهو فعال في علاج الشكل الأقل حدة من العد الوردي.
تجنب أدوية حب الشباب التي تحتوي على الريزورسينول، وحمض الساليسيليك أو بيروكسيد البنزويل التي قد تهيج الجلد المتوهج. 

‏وبمجرد أن تبدأ العلاج من العد الوردي، تحل بالصبر، فهو عادة ما يستغرق أسابيع أو شهورا حتى تتحسن الحالة. 

‏الأوعية الدموية العنكبوتية يمكن تغطيتها بمساحيق الزينة. كما يمكن أيضا إزالتها باستخدام أسلوب مشابه لذلك المستخدم للأوردة العنكبوتية التي تظهر بالساقين، وفيها يتم غرس إبرة رفيعة في الأوردة ثم يمرر تيار كهربي من خلال الإبرة لكي (لحام) الأوردة. والعلاج بالليزر أيضا يحقق فعالية.
ولما كانت الأوعية تتداخل فيما بينها ، فإن العلاج قد يحتاج لعدة جلسات لإزالة جميع التفرعات العنكبوتية المرئية. 

‏وإذا تكون لديك نسيج زائد بالأنف نتيجة للعد الوردي، فاسأل طبيبك عن الجراحة، والتي عادة ما تجرى بالليزر. *




​


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

*‏الالتهاب الخلوي و الحمرة
Cellulitis and Erysipelas *






*التهاب النسيج الخلوي والحمرة نوعان من العدوى البكتيرية التي تصيب الجلد، وسببها في الغالب نفس الأنواع من البكتيريا . وكلا المرضين يعدان من العدوى التي يحتمل أن تسبب خطورة، فكل منهما يستطيع أن ينتشر إلى الدم وقد تصيب العدوى بذلك أعضاء أخرى بالجسم. وهما خطران بوجه خاص عند الأطفال الرضع، وكبار السن، وأولئك الذين يعانون من ضعف جهاز المناعة، وأولئك المصابين بعيوب في صمامات القلب أو الذين أجريت لهم عمليات زرع صمامات صناعية للقلب (لأن العدوى القادمة من الجلد يمكنها الاستقرار فوق الصمامات فتسبب مرضا خطيرا بالقلب). 
‏
الأعراض 

‏في كلا النوعين من العدوى، يصبح الجلد أحمر اللون ومؤلما عند لمسه، ودافئا على مدى بضع ساعات أو بضعة أيام. وقد تشعر أيضا بتوعك عام وتصاب بحمى، وقشعريرة مصحوبة برجفة، وتورم بالغدد الليمفاوية بالقرب من منطقة العدوى، مع ظهور خطوط حمراء تتجه من المنطقة 
‏الحمراء بالجلد إلى الغدد الليمفاوية المتورمة المجاورة. 
‏
وعادة ما يحدث التهاب النسيج الخلوي بالساقين، وغالبا ما يحدث عقب حدوث جرح بالجلد بحيث يسمح للبكتيريا التي تعيش فوق سطح الجلد باقتحام الطبقات السفلى من الجلد، حيث يمكنها أن تحدث العدوى بمزيد من السهولة، وأي قطع بجلد القدمين يكون مسئولا أحيانا عن التهاب النسيج الخلوي للساق. 

‏ومع التهاب النسيج الخلوي تظهر عادة منطقة واحدة كبيرة من الاحمرار يشعر المصاب بأنها متماسكة وسميكة بشكل غير عادي. ويمكنك في أغلب الأحوال رؤية فتحة الجلد التي أدت لحدوث التهاب النسيج الخلوي داخل المنطقة المحمرة. 

‏والحمرة عادة ما تقع في واحد من ثلاثة أماكن. فهي غالبا ما تقع فوق أرنبة الأنف، وتنتشر عبر أعلى صفحة الخد وتسبب تورما بإحدى العينين. كما أنها قد تظهر في أي مكان بالجسم تتعرض فيه الأوعية الليمفاوية للقطع، مثل الذراع عقب إجراء جراحة استئصال الثدي لإصابته بسرطان الثدي. وأخيرا قد تحدث في أي مكان تتعرض فيه أوردة الساق للقطع مثلما يحدث لمن تستأصل أوردة من سيقانهم كجزء من جراحة القلب. وهذا النوع الأخير من الحمرة غالبا ما يحدث خلط بينه وبين التهاب النسيج الخلوي . 

‏وفي الحمرة (على عكس التهاب النسيج)، غالبا ما توجد عدة رقع حمراء متباينة من الجلد لا تتصل ببعضها البعض، ولا يرتفع سطح الجلد الأحمر كما هي الحال في التهاب النسيج الخلوي. 
‏





 ‏
‏
خيارات العلاج 

‏إذا شككت في إصابتك بالتهاب النسيج الخلوي والحمرة، فاتصل بطبيبك على الفور. العلاج بالمضادات الحيوية لقتل البكتيريا (عادة ما تكون مكورة عقدية أو ‏عنقودية) المسببة لهاتين الحالتين يقضى على العدوى، لكنه شفاء يستغرق وقتا أطول إذا تأخر العلاج. وعادة ما لا يتطلب الأمر دخول المستشفى. وأثناء العلاج من التهاب النسيج الخلوي بالساق، اجعل الساق المصابة مرفوعة دائما. وينصح الأطباء أحيانا بالإبقاء على الذراع المصابة مرفوعة باستخدام معلاق مثبت فوق قائم مثبت على عجلات بحيث يمكنك السير به. *


​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*التهاب بصيلة الشعر (التهاب الجريبات)
الدمل (خراج)، الجمرات (دمل كبير الحجم)
Folliculitis, Furuncles (Bolis), and Carbuncles *








​*‏الالتهاب البصيلي هو التهاب يصيب بصيلات الشعر الواقعة في أي مكان ينبت فيه الشعر. والالتهاب وسيلة يتبعها جهازك المناعي في رد فعل لغزو البكتيريا ، وهي عادة البكتيريا المكورة العنقودية الذهبية‏. وأثناء عملية مكافحة البكتيريا يقوم جهاز المناعة بنشر خلايا الدم البيضاء المعاونة في موقع الإصابة مما يسبب الالتهاب. 
‏وعندما تجتمع خلايا الدم البيضاء مع البكتيريا والخلايا الميتة عند بصيلة الشعر تكون معا ما يعرف بالصديد. والنتيجة هي دمل أو تقيح. وعندما يكون الدمل شديدا وكبير الحجم أو عندما تلتحم عدة دمامل، فإن هذا يدعى الجمرة. 

‏وهناك خطورة محدودة ترتبط بالدمامل والجمرات فيما عدا حالات نادرة عندما ينتشر الصديد إلى ما أسفل ‏سطح الجلد .
الدمامل والجمرات التي يسببها التهاب بصيلات الشعر تحدث في أغلب الأحوال فوق الأرداف، والفخذين، ومنطقة التقاء الفخذين، وفروة الرأس والإبطين والوجه

الأعراض

‏حبيبة حمراء ودافئة ومؤلمة عند لمسها تظهر أولا بالجلد. وفي خلال يوم واحد، تتكاثر البكتيريا، وتتضخم الحبيبة. ونظرا لأن مكوناتها محاطة داخل الجلد، فإن التورم يخلق ضغطا مؤلما . وتتورم الغدد الليمفاوية القريبة من المنطقة المصابة. وعادة ما يكون الدمل رأسا ثم ينفجر، سامحا للصديد بالخروج وللجلد بالالتئام. والأقل شيوعا، يتوغل الدمل تحت الجلد من تلقاء نفسه، فيخفف الألم.

‏وهناك أمراض مثل مرض البول السكري أو غيره من الحالات التي تجعل جهازك المناعي أضعف من المعتاد، تزيد من خطر تعرضك للدمامل بشكل متكرر. فتحدث إلى طبيبك إذا كانت لديك مشكلة مزمنة.






‏خيارات العلاج 

‏لا تعتصر مطلقا أو تفتح دملا بنفسك، فهذا قد يسبب عدوى أكثر حدة ويشجع العدوى على الانتشار. ولمساعدة الدمل أو الجمرة على تكوين رأس سريعا، اغسل المنطقة المصابة وضع كمادات دافئة مبللة كل ساعتين أو ثلاث ساعات. وفي كل مرة، استعمل قماشة نظيفة مبللة بالماء الساخن. 
‏وينبغي على الدمل أن يزول من تلقاء نفسه خلال ثلاثة أسابيع، فإذا لم يزل، أو كان حادا ، فاستشر طبيبك، فقد يقوم بفتح الدمل بالمشرط لتصريف الصديد. كما أنه قد يصف المضادات الحيوية، بخاصة إذا كانت المشكلة متكررة. 
‏
وأثناء حلاقة الذقن، يتعرض الرجال لجروح صغيرة بالجلد قد تصاب بالعدوى الميكروبية. وللمساعدة على شفاء هذا النوع من الالتهاب البصيلى، تجنب حلاقة الذقن لعدة أيام، لأن شفرة الحلاقة قد تنشر العدوى البكتيرية من مكان لآخر بالجلد.

‏بعض الناس مصابون بعدوى مزمنة بالبكتيريا المكورة العنقودية بالأنف، مما قد يسبب دمامل أو التهابات بصيلية متكررة فوق الوجه والعنق. ومن العلاجات الوقائية في هذا الصدد وضع مرهم مضاد حيوي بانتظام داخل الأنف، ويسمى هذا المضاد الحيوي "موبيروسين" (وقد يسبب ‏هذا أحيانا إحساسا بالحرقان). *




​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*الحصف ، القوباء Impetigo *








​*‏وهي في الغالب حالة تصيب الأطفال وهي شديدة العدوى وعادة ما تظهر حول الأنف ‏والفم، برغم أنها قد تظهر في أي مكان فوق الجلد. وتدخل البكتيريا الجلد من خلال الفتحات التي تسببها قرح البرد، ‏والجروح أو الخدوش ثم تتكاثر وتنتشر.
كما أن الحصف قد يأتي كذلك كأحد مضاعفات الخدوش نتيجة للحكة الجلدية في حالات معينة مثل الإكزيما

أعراض القوباء

‏غالبا ما يبدأ داء الحصف بمنطقة محمرة من الجلد. وخلال يوم أو يومين، تتجمع مجموعة من الفقاقيع الصغيرة. وغالبا أنه نتيجة لشدة صغر الفقاقيع وسهولة انفجارها، فإنها لا تكون ملحوظة. وفي بعض الأحيان يتسبب القوباء في حبيبات صغيرة وليس فقاقيع. وعندما تنفجر الحبيبات أو الفقاقيع، تظهر مناطق رطبة من الجلد أحمر اللون الذي يؤلم عند لمسه تحت هذه الفقاقيع ويفرز الجلد سائلا شفافا . 
‏وفي النهاية تظهر قشرة تشبا الجرب بلون عسلي قد تصيب المرء بالحكة وتتكون فوق المنطقة الحمراء.
وفي الحالات الشديدة، قد يأتي الحصف مصحوبا بحمى، وقد تتورم الغدة الليمفاوية بالوجه أو الرقبة. والأطفال الصغار بصفة خاصة معرضون لمضاعفات الحصف، مثل التهاب الكليتين.





‏خيارات علاج القوباء

‏من الضروري تجنب ملامسة المنطقة المصابة لأن العدوى يمكنها الانتشار بسهولة.
تحدث إلى طبيبك إذا أصيب طفلك بالحصف. وقد يصف طبيبك أقراصا أو حقنا أو كريما جلديا من المضادات الحيوية مثل "الموبيروسين" وجميعها شديدة الفعالية، لتقضي على العدوى في حوالي أسبوع. 

‏والإجراءات الصحية شديدة التدقيق التي نوردها فيما يلي تشكل جزءاً مهما من علاج الحصف ومنع انتشاره: 

‏- اغسل الملاءات وأغطية الوسائد يوميا . 

‏- لا تجعل باقي أفراد أسرتك يستعملون أشياءك الشخصية كالصابون والمناشف 

‏- اغسل المنطقة المحيطة بالفقاقيع بالماء والصابون (الاستحمام تحت الدش بصفة خاصة مفيد في هذا). واشطف القشور بلطف بالماء وبمحلول مطهر مثل الكلورهيكسيدين ثم جفف المنطقة. وهذا يعطي للمستحضرات السطحية قدرة أفضل على النفاذ إلى موقع العدوى. 

‏- نظرا لأن القوباء شديدة العدوى، فإن الأطفال الذين يصابون به ينبغي عزلهم عن الآخرين إلى أن تزول العدوى. *




​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*التينيا ، السعفة Tinea *








​*التينيا عدوى فطرية Fungal infection تصيب الجلد، أو الشعر أو الجسم أو الأظافر. وجميع أشكال العدوى بالفطريات تنتعش وتزدهر في المناطق الرطبة لكنها قد تصيب أي جزء من أجزاء الجسم. وقد تنتشر أيضا من جزء إلى أخر. وقد تلتقط عدوى أحد الفطريات من شخص مصاب أو من حيوان أو من أرض أو دش، أو بانيو ملوث.

‏تينيا قدم الرياضي Athlete's foot

وهي أكثر أنواع التينيا شيوعا . وتنتشر بالملامسة المباشرة، والتي تحدث عادة عند ملامسة الأقدام العارية للمناطق الرطبة، مثل غرف خلع الملابس، والحمامات، وحمامات السباحة. ومن أعراضها الاحمرار، والتورم، وتقشر الجلد، وتشققه، والإحساس بحرقان وحكة شديدة بين الأصابع. وقد يبدو الجلد أبيض اللون ومتجعد. وكثيرون ممن يعانون من تينيا قدم الرياضي يصابون أيضا بفطر أظافر القدمين 

حكة الجوكي Jock itch

هي عدوى فطرية تصيب منطقة التقاء الفخذين، وهو ثاني أكثر المواقع بالجسم تعرضا للعدوى الفطرية. والرجال أكثر عرضة للإصابة بهذه العدوى من النساء، والتي تظهر على شكل رقع من الحكة الجلدية والإحساس بحرقان وتقشر واحمرار تمتد فوق منطقة الأعضاء التناسلية والعانة في تجاعيد وثنيات أعلى الفخذ (برغم أنها لا تصيب ‏في العادة لا القضيب ولا كيس الصفن). والفطر الذي يسبب حكة الجوكي قد يسبب أيضا العدوى للمناطق الرطبة ‏الأخرى، مثل الإبطين وأسفل الثديين.

الدودة الحلقية Ringworm

وهي نوع أخر من العدوى الفطرية التي تصيب الجلد ويصاب بها المرء غالبا بالاحتكاك المباشر مع شخص مصاب أو حيوانات أليفة منزلية. وتبدأ أعراض الدودة الحلقية على شكل رقع صغيرة دائرة وحمراء تتسع حجما. وتلتئم الدائرة الداخلية أولا، تاركة حلقة خارجية من الاحمرار. والقشور المسببة للحكة قد تصيب مناطق مختلفة من الجسم. وفى العادة، تظهر رقع متعددة لكنها نادرا ما تزيد عن خمس في كل مرة. 

عدوى تينيا فروة الرأس Tina infection of the scalp

‏وهي شائعة لدى الأطفال ويزداد انتشارها في بعض ‏المناطق الحضرية، حيث يؤدي الازدحام إلى انتشار العدوى. ومن علاماتها وأعراضها الإحساس بحكة، والالتهاب مع رقع دائرية وتقشير وسقوط فروة الرأس، 

التينيا الملونة (متعددة الألوان) Tinea versicolor






وهي حالة مرضية جلدية عادة ما تتسبب في إحداث رقع بيضاوية الشكل، متقشرة، وبقع ونتوءات تشبه البثور فوق الصدر والأكتاف والظهر. وقد تظهر العدوى أكثر قتامة فوق البشرة فاتحة اللون، وأفتح لونا فوق الجلد الأسمر. وقد تسوء حالة التينيا الملونة في ضوء الشمس. ويعيش الفطر الذي يسبب هذه العدوى فوق بشرة أناس كثيرين بدون أن يتسبب في أية أعراض. وكثيرا ما تنتشر العدوى عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي أو في غرف خلع الملابس من خلال استعمال مناشف ملوثة بالعدوى.

خيارات علاج التينيا






‏هناك عدد من الكريمات والمراهم الفعالة المضادة للفطريات والتى تباع دون روشتة لعلاج تينيا قدم الرياضي، وحكة الجوكي والدودة الحلقية.

وإذا تجددت العدوى الفطرية أو ازدادت حدتها، فاستشر طبيبك. قد تحتاج لدواء يصفه لك مضادا للفطريات على شكل أقراص. 

‏عدوى التينيا التي تصيب فروة الرأس تعالج بتناول عقار مضاد للفطريات يصفه الطبيب على شكل أقراص لمدة تصل إلى شهرين، مع علاج الشعر وفروة الرأس بدهانات مضادة للفطريات. 

‏تشجع الحرارة والرطوبة على نمو التينيا الملونة. ويتضمن العلاج وضع كريمات أو مراهم مضادة للفطريات تحتوي على ´´بايريثيون الزنك´´ على أعلى الجذع -بدءا من الفخذين، والجذع والذارعين والرقبة- للقضاء على الحالة ومنع تجدد العدوى . وينبغي غسل أغطية الفراش والبيجامات يوميا أثناء نشاط الحالة. 

‏الوقاية من العدوى الفطرية






‏تنتقل الفطريات بسهولة من جزء إلى آخر من الجسم، وهي قادرة على النشاط من جديد بمجرد أن تجد بيئة تتوفر لها فيها مقومات المعيشة. 

وتساعد حالتك الصحية على تحديد مدى تشجيعك للفطريات على مهاجمتك باعتبارك عائلا لها . وأي مرض كامن بجسدك قد يجعلك أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالعدوى الفطرية. 

‏تناول المضادات الحيوية قد يؤدي إلى خلل في التوازن الطبيعي الذي تعيش فيه البكتيريا والفطريات بجسدك، مما يجعل الفطريات غير الضارة في الأحوال الطبيعية تتكاثر وتسبب العدوى. ولمنع العدوى الفطرية من الانتشار والعودة من جديد، اتخذ الإجراءات الوقائية التالية:

‏- احتفظ بنظافة جسدك وجفافه. تنتعش الفطريات المعدية في المناطق الدافئة والمظلمة والرطبة. 
‏- للوقاية من تينيا قدم الرياضي، حافظ على جفاف قدميك وجفف كل إصبع على حدة. 
- قم بارتداء شيء في قدميك يقيها في المناطق الرطبة، مثل غرف تغيير الملابس، أو صالات الجمنازيوم، وقرب حمامات السباحة. 
‏- لا تستعمل الأشياء الشخصية التي يستعملها الغير مثل المناشف، والأمشاط، أو فرشاة الشعر. *




​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*علاج حب الشباب - نصائح لبشرة أفضل *








​*‏بينما كنت تزيل البخار عن مرآة حمامك ، وجدت نفسك وجها لوجه أمام عدد كبير من البثور وردية اللون على مقدمة أنفك ، يا لها من بداية سيئة تستقبل بها يومك ! 
‏وقمت بإزالة المزيد من البخار بيديك مرة أخرى في محاولة منك أن تستوضح الرؤية ووجدت أن الحبوب موجودة بالفعل . ولكن ما هذا؟ عندما قمت برفع ذقنك لأعلى لكي ترى وجهك جيداً ، فإنك لمحت بعض الرؤوس البيضاء المنتشرة أسفل شفتك السفلى . 
‏ولكنك لم تشعر بالراحة بسبب ما تراه ، لذلك فلقد بدأت تقترب أكثر من المرآة حتى وجدت أن المنطقة التي بين أنفك ووجنتيك مليئة بالعديد من الرؤوس السوداء . 
‏عندئذ شعرت بالقلق ، وتراجعت عن المرآة ، ‏ثم جلست على حافة البانيو ووضعت وجهك الملئ بالبثور بين يديك ، وبدأت تفكر في تعجب : ماذا يحدث لي ؟ 
‏والإجابة بسيطة للغاية : إنك مصاب بحب الشباب . قد يكون حب الشباب 
‏هو أسوأ ما في سنوات المراهقة ولكنه قد يستمر مع بعض الأشخاص إلى منتصف العمر أو ما بعد ذلك ، وقد يستمر ظهور حب الشباب عند السيدات إلى سن 25 ‏أو 35 ‏سنة بل وحتى سن الثانية والستين . 
‏
إن حب الشباب يعد مصطلحا شاملا لأعراض مختلفة مثل البثور والرؤوس البيضاء والسوداء وتحدث هذه الحالة عندما تكون مسام البشرة مسدودة ويصبح لدى الفرد مناطق ملتهبة وغير ملتهبة في البشرة . 

أسباب حب الشباب

‏ما السبب إذاً في انسداد هذه المسام ؟ 

لا ينتج حب الشباب عن تناول الشيكولاته أو عدم تنظيف الشعر أو البشرة ، هذا بالإضافة إلى العديد من الأسباب الشائعة والتي اكتشف أنها لا علاقة لها بظهور حب الشباب .

‏فما هو السبب إذاً ؟
- الوراثة : على الأقل في معظم الحالات . إن حب الشباب يعد عيباً وراثياً وهو يسرى في العائلات ، فإذا كان والداك مصابين بحب الشباب فسوف ينتقل إلى ثلاثة من أربعة من إخوتك وأخواتك .
ولكن إذا كانت أختك خالية من الحبوب مثلاً بينما يمتلئ وجهك بها فعليك أن تعرف أن هناك عوامل أخرى قد تزيد من ظهور حب الشباب (تابع بقية الأسباب )

- التوتر
- التعرض لأشعة الشمس
- تغير الفصول أو المناخ في التسبب في ظهوره
- ‏بعض أنواع أدوات التجميل
- حبوب منع الحمل

‏تعد السيدات العاملات أكثر عرضة له ، لأنهن عرضة لمزيد ‏من التوتر ، كما يضعن الكثير من أدوات التجميل . 
‏
أنماط حب الشباب :

‏- رؤوس سوداء
- رؤوس بيضاء
- رؤوس بسيطة
- النمط الرابع : وهو أكثرها خطورة ويحتوى على العديد من البثور والرؤوس البيضاء والسوداء والحويصلات ، وهذا النمط الرابع عادة ما يصاحب التهابات حادة لونها أحمر أو أرجواني ، تستلزم استشارة طبيب أمراض جلدية . قد يتسبب هذا النوع من حب الشباب في وجود ندبة على الوجه والتي قد تدوم إذا لم يتم علاجها بشكل جيد ، وقد يكون من الضرورة تناول العلاج . *





​*بعض النصائح التي سوف تساعدك على التخلص من البثور

‏عليك بتغيير أدوات التجميل

تعد أدوات التجميل السبب الرئيسي في ظهور حب الشباب لدى السيدات .
لا تعد الأصباغ الموجودة بكريم الأساس أو كريمات تنظيف البشرة أو المرطبات أو الماء الموجود بهذه المنتجات المشكلة ولكنها الزيوت . ‏هذه الزيوت عادة ما تكون مشتقة من أحماض دهنية أقوى من الأحماض الخاصة بك ، لذلك فإذا كنت ممن لديهن استعداد للإصابة بحب الشباب فعليك أن تستخدمي أدوات تجميل خالية من الزيوت .

اختبار الزيوت

إليك اختباراً سهلاً وبسيطاً يمكنك إجراؤه بالمنزل لمعرفة إلى أي مدى تحتوى مستحضرات التجميل على زيوت . 

‏عليك بإحضار ورق مقوى عالي الجودة وقومي بتدليك قطعة من أي مستحضر تجميل لديك . ثم انتظري 24 ‏ساعة وقومي بالبحث عن البقعة الدهنية . سوف ينتشر الزيت خلال اليوم وستجد بقعة دهنية أكبر كلما كان المنتج يحتوى على كمية زيت أكبر . عليك بتجنب أدوات التجميل التي ينتج عنها حلقات دهنية أكبر 
‏
عليك بقراءة محتويات العبوة : يجب تجنب المنتجات التي تحتوى على اللانولين أو الإيسوبروبيل أو كبريتات لورير الصوديود أو الأصباغ الحمراء ، فهذه العناصر مثل الزيوت تعد ضارة للبشرة .

‏يجب شطف أحمر الشفاة

عليك بغسل وجهك من مساحيق التجميل كل ليلة ، عليك باستخدام صابون مرطب مرتين يومياً والتأكد من شطف وجهك جيدا حوالي 5 – 7 مرات .

‏هل تعد الأسماك مسبباً في ظهور البثور ؟ 
‏
قد يبدو ذلك غريبا ، ولكن إذا كنت ممن لديهم الاستعداد للإصابة بحب الشباب فيعتقد أن الأطعمة البحرية أو أي أطعمة ‏أخرى تحتوي على اليود قد تتسبب في ظهوره . 
‏يعد اليود أحد العوامل المسببة لظهور الحبوب لدى ‏الأشخاص المعرضين للإصابة بها ، فهو يدخل الجسم ويختلط بالدم ، مع الخروج السريع من خلال الغدد الدهنية ، لذا فإنه يثير المسام أثناء خروجه م‏سببا بذلك ظهور البثور . 
‏لا يعرف بالضبط مستوى اليود الذي يتسبب في ظهور الحبوب ، ‏ولكن تناوله بكثرة على المدى الطويل قد يتسبب في ظهور ‏البثور.

‏‏البعض يلوموا حبوب منع الحمل

أشارت الأبحاث إلى أن بعض أنواع حبوب منع الحمل قد تزيد من ظهور حب الشباب ، فإذا كنت تتناولين هذه الحبوب وظهر لديك حب الشباب ، فعليك باستشارة الطبيب ، فقد ينصحك بتغيير نوع الحبوب أو يصف لك وسيلة أخرى لمنع الحمل .

‏لا تعبث بالبثور أو الرؤوس البيضاء

لا يجب الضغط على البثور أو الرؤوس البيضاء ، فالحبوب عبارة عن التهاب ويمكنك زيادة الالتهاب بالضغط عليها ، وقد يسبب ذلك العدوى . إنك لا يمكنك عمل أي شيء للحبوب رغبة منك في إزالتها سريعا ، فمن الطبيعي أن تبقى البثرة من أسبوع إلى أربعة أسابيع ثم تزول´. 

‏لوحظ أن الرؤوس البيضاء هي مسام مسدودة غير ملتهبة . إن ما بداخل الرؤوس البيضاء أصغر كثيراً من الرؤوس السوداء ، وعندما تقوم بالضغط على الرؤوس البيضاء فإن جدار المسام سوف يتم فتحه وتتسرب محتوياته على البشرة مما يسبب الإصابة بالبثور ، فالبثور تتكون طبيعيا من انفجار الرؤوس ‏البيضاء .

‏متى يمكنك الضغط على البثور 


على الرغم من أنه من الأفضل ترك البثور حتى يزول أثرها تلقائيا ، إلا أن هناك نوعا منها يمكن الضغط عليه للتخلص منها ، ففي بعض الأحيان تحتوى البثور على رأس صفراء من القيح ، ‏وعندما تضغط عليها برقة ويتم فتحها بهدوء ، فيخرج القيح منها ‏وينتهي أثرها سريعا 

‏عليك بالتخلص من الرؤوس السوداء

يمكنك التخلص أيضا من الرؤوس السوداء بالضغط عليها .
إن الرؤوس السوداء ‏عبارة عن مسام مسدودة بشدة وتحتوى على مادة صلبة بداخلها ، كما أن سطح المسام يكون متسعا . إن الجزء الأسود بها لا يعد من الأتربة ، ولن يتسبب في تكوين بثور . *





​*‏استخدام العقاقير الخاصة بحب الشباب 

يمكنك محاربة ظهور الحبوب عن طريق الأدوية الشائعة . 
عليك باستخدام المنتجات المحتوية على فوق أكسيد البنزويك ، فإن البنزويك يقوم بدفع فوق الأكسيد إلى المسام ويحرر الأكسجين الذي يقوم بقتل البكتيريا التى تزيد من ظهور الحبوب ، وبذلك فهو يعد عقارين في آن واحد ، كما أن البنزويك يعوق خلايا الأحماض الدهنية والتي تسبب أيضا ظهور الحبوب .

‏توجد المنتجات المضادة لحب الشباب في أشكال مختلفة مثل الجل والسوائل والمرطبات والكريمات . ويقترح´ استخدام الجل السائل حيث إنه لا يهيج البشرة ، كما أنه يقترح استخدامه لمدة ساعة في المساء ثم غسله جيدا قبل النوم خاصة في منطقة ما حول العينين والرقبة .

‏عليك بمزيد من العناية للبشرة الجافة

قد تكون البشرة الجافة حساسة لفوق أكسيد البنزويك ، لذلك يقترح استخدام منتجات ذات تركيز أقل في البداية ثم زيادة التركيز تدريجيا . يمكن ملاحظة وجود احمرار في البشرة عند وضع المنتج عليها ولكن ذلك يعد رد فعل طبيعي 
‏
‏عليك بالابتعاد عن الشمس

قد تتسبب أدوية حب الشباب في وجود ردود أفعال مضادة للشمس ، لذلك عليك الإقلال من التعرض لضوء الشمس والمصابيح ذات الأشعة الحمراء إلى أن تعرف مدى حساسيتك للضوء ، كما ينصح بعمل اختبار للحساسية

‏عليك بتنظيف البشرة

يجب تنظيف البشرة جيدا قبل وضع أي أدوية لحب الشباب عليها

عليك باستخدام علاج واحد

لا يجب المزج بين الأدوية ، فإذا كنت تستخدم نوعا معينا لحب الشباب ثم قام الطبيب بوصف دواء آخر ، فيجب أن تتوقف عما كنت تستخدمه أولا .
إن فوق أكسيد البنزويك يعد مثل المنتجات المحتوية على مشتقات فيتامين أ، فلا يجب استخدامهما معا .

عليك بوقف انتشار حب الشباب

يجب وضع الدواء ليس فقط على المناطق المصابة بل حولها أيضا بمسافة نصف بوصة ، لأن الدواء لا يحارب الحبوب الموجودة بالفعل ولكنه يعمل على الحرية من ظهور المزيد . 
إن الحبوب تظهر على الوجه من الأنف وحتى الأذن لذلك فأنت بحاجة لعلاج ما بعد المنطقة الملتهبة والحمراء .
من المعتاد أن يتم الكتابة على المنتجات بأنه يجب وضعها على الأماكن المصابة وتعد هذه المنطقة للعديد من الأشخاص هي ما تظهر بها البثور ، ولكن الأمر خلاف ذلك . *



​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*‏تدمم النطفة ، تدمي المني ، وجود دم في السائل المنوي
Hemospermia *








​*و مصطلح طبي يصف وجود الدم في النطفة أو السائل ‏المنوي Blood in the semen ، الذي قد يبدو بلون وردي أو بني أو أحمر. وهذه الحالة تثير القلق، ولكنها عادة ما تكون غير ضارة.

ويحدث تدمم النطفة بصفة مؤقتة بعد إجراء خزع (أخذ عينة) للبروستاتا ، كما يمكن أيضا أن تنتج عن التهاب البروستاتا. 

وفي أغلب الحالات يزول تدمم النطفة تلقائيا . ومع ذلك، إذا لاحظت وجود الدم في نطفتك بشكل متكرر، فاذهب إلى الطبيب حتى يمكنه استبعاد أي حالة خطيرة مسببة، مثل سرطان البروستاتا . وفي أغلب الحالات، لا يمكن العثور على سبب للحالة. *

نقطة انتهى ...
الى اللقاء في اعمال قادمة 


​


----------



## ريما 14 (5 يونيو 2010)

مواضيع مفيدة بالفعل

شكرا اختي على مجهودك

وعليكي السلام اختي الحبيبة


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> مواضيع مفيدة بالفعل
> 
> شكرا اختي على مجهودك
> 
> وعليكي السلام اختي الحبيبة


 
شكرااا" حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك علي المعلومات 
القيمه اني 
انا اعرف فعلا لما الواحد 
يروح البحر لازم يلبس ترنيطه 
ونظاره ويدهن كريم 
والا يجيله سرطان الجلد
ربنا يكفينا شره


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> اشكرك علي المعلومات
> القيمه اني
> انا اعرف فعلا لما الواحد
> يروح البحر لازم يلبس ترنيطه
> ...


 
هههههههههههههه للأسف صح
انا مابحبش السباحة بحب كل حاجة الا السباحة مع اني بعرف بفوائدها 
ميرسي لردك ومرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------

